# French mélodies



## schigolch

Among the different national styles for the art song, my favorite is french mélodie. It was born more than two hundred years ago, and we have a lot of beautiful pieces, some of them being composed today, in the 21st century.

We can post here some of our favorite mélodies.

Let's start with one from Reynaldo Hahn, _A Chloris_, based on a love poem by Théophile de Vieu and inspired in Bach, sung by greek countertenor Nicholas Spanos:






_S'il est vrai, Chloris, que tu m'aimes,
Mais j'entends, que tu m'aimes bien,
Je ne crois pas que les rois mêmes
Aient un bonheur pareil au mien.
Que la mort serait importune
A venir changer ma fortune
Pour la félicité des cieux!
Tout ce qu'on dit de l'ambroisie
Ne touche point ma fantaisie
Au prix des grâces de tes yeux_.


----------



## Aramis

I have no idea if this counts, but Liszt wrote pretty nice song in French:


----------



## schigolch

Any art song in french qualifies.


----------



## LordBlackudder




----------



## schigolch

_Dialogues des Carmelites_ is one of my favourite operas. His composer, Francis Poulenc, was also active writing mélodies.

Perhaps this Bleuet is one of the best. It was written in 1940, based on a poem by Guillaume Apollinaire.

Let's hear this song in the voice of Anthony Rolfe Johnson:






_Jeune homme 
De vingt ans 
Qui as vu des choses si affreuses 
Que penses tu des hommes de ton enfance 
Tu connais la bravour et la ruse 
Tu as vu la mort en face plus de cent fois 
Tu ne sais pas ce que c'est que la vie 
Transmets ton intrépidité 
A ceux qui viendront après toi 
Jeune homme tu es joyeux
ta mémoire est ensanglantée 
Ton âme est rouge aussi de joie 
Tu as absorbé la vie de ceux qui sont morts près de toi 
Tu as de la décision 
Il est 17 heures et tu saurais mourir 
Sinon mieux que tes aînés 
Du moins plus pieusement 
Car tu connais mieux la mort que la vie 
O douceur d'autrefois 
Lenteur immémoriale_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kind of makes me weep as to how Henri Duparc could have developed into one of the greatest composer of French songs ever (on a par with Faure, that's how much I rate him) had it not been for his debilitating psychological problems and later blindness that terminated his career after a paltry, what was it, 17 songs and a few other works that thankfully avoided the bonfire? How tragic - I can't listen to his songs without thinking what might have been. I also really enjoy also the songs I've heard of Ravel, Debussy and Poulenc. And what about Berlioz' Les nuits d'ete, surely one of THE great (albeit orchestral) song-cycles?


----------



## schigolch

Even if Duparc surviving mélodies are not as many as we would like them to be, they are marvelous nonetheless.

One of his early works is this _Chanson Triste (Sad Song)_, for voice and piano. Duparc was only twenty years old.






later in life, he revised the song, and completed a version for orchestra:






Two great french singers, Régine Crespin and Françoise Pollet present us this beautiful mélodie.

_Dans ton coeur dort un clair de lune,
Un doux clair de lune d'été,
Et pour fuir la vie importune,
Je me noierai dans ta clarté.

J'oublierai les douleurs passées,
Mon amour, quand tu berceras
Mon triste coeur et mes pensées
Dans le calme aimant de tes bras.

Tu prendras ma tête malade,
Oh! quelquefois, sur tes genoux,
Et lui diras une ballade
Qui semblera parler de nous;

Et dans tes yeux pleins de tristesse,
Dans tes yeux alors je boirai
Tant de baisers et de tendresse
Que peut-être je guérirai._


----------



## schigolch

Lili Boulanger died at 24, while working on her first opera, _La Princesse Maleine_. A few years before, at 21, she was the first woman to win the Roma award with her cantata, _Faust et Hélène_

Of course, Lili was the little sister of Nadia Boulanger, perhaps the most influential music teacher of the 20th century, with disciples such as Elliot Carter, Aaron Copland, Leonard Bernstein, Philip Glass... Unlike Lili, Nadia lived into old age, and was buried alongside her sister, 61 years after Lili's death.

From Lili Boulanger's song cycle, _Clairières dans le ciel_, let's hear "Nous nous aimerons tant":






_Nous nous aimerons tant que nous tairons nos mots,
en nous tendant la main, quand nous nous reverrons.
Vous serez ombragée par d'anciens rameaux
sur le banc que je sais où nous assoierons.
Donc nous nous assoierons sur ce banc tous deux seuls...
D'un long moment, ô mon amie, vous n'oserez...
Que vous me serez douce et que je tremblerai..._


----------



## schigolch

Philippe Jaroussky is one of the top french singers of our time, and published one CD devoted to the mélodie: _Opium_.

One of the songs in that CD, was _Sur une tombe_, from belgium composer Guillaume Lekeu, that was also the author of the poem:






_La printanière et douce matinée
est pleine du parfum des nouvelles fleurs;
La caresse du vent berce les jeunes feuilles du parc
silencieux du Mystère de la Mort.
Sous ces roses, dont jadis tu as aimé les soeurs,
tu reposes, tu reposes, pure, inoubliable Amie,
en ton immortelle pâleur.
Les soirs d'hiver, où ma pensée
a revécu ton souvenir, se sont enfuis;
et c'est ta tombe qu'aujourd'hui j'ai voulu revoir.
Oh! puisses-tu, de cette tombe aimée
où les violettes et les roses
protègent doucement ton paisible sommeil,
puisses-tu respirer la senteur triste et tendre
de l'immortelle fleur qu'en mon coeur fit éclore
notre Amour éternel, notre Amour éternel!_


----------



## schigolch

Albert Roussel, perhaps better known by his ballets and symphonies, was in love with jazz back in the 20's, like other french composers. Let's hear this _Jazz dans la Nuit_, this coupling between french mélodie and the new music being born across the Atlantic.






_Le bal, sur le parc incendié
Jette ses feux multicolores,
Les arbres flambent, irradiés,
Et les rugissements sonores

Des nègres nostalgiques, fous,
Tangos nerveux cuivres acerbes,
Étoufent le frôlement doux
Du satin qui piétine l'herbe.

Que de sourires épuisés,
À l'ombre des taillis complices,
Sous la surprise des baisers consentent
Et s'évanouissent...

Un saxophone, en sanglotant
De longues et très tendres plaintes,
Berce à son rythme haletant
L'émoides furtives étreintes.

Passant, ramasse ce mouchoir,
Tombé d'un sein tiède, ce soir,
Et qui se cache sous le lierre; 
Deux lèvres rouges le signèrent,

Dans le fard, de leur dessin frais,
Il te livrera, pour secrets,
Le parfum d'une gorge nue
Et la bouche d'une inconnue_


----------



## schigolch

André Jolivet was in his youth, alongside Olivier Messiaen, among others, a member of the composer's group "La Jeune France", and he enjoyed a great influence on french music.

Louis Emié was a little known poet from Bordeaux, whose main interest was spanish poetry.

Let's hear _Poèmes Intimes_, written by Louis Emié for his wife, and scored by André Jolivet. There is splendid singing also, from Gérard Souzay:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Ahhh!! Souzay and Jaroussky and French melodies. You have my undivided attention.

A few favorites:

Reynaldo Hahn- _A Chloris_:






Claude Debussy- _Claire De Lune_ (Sung by Veronique Gens):






Debussy- _L'âme évaporée _- (Sandrine Piau):






Debussy- _Le Livre de Baudelaire; Le Balcon_ (Susan Graham):






Gabriel Fauré- _En sourdine_ (Gérard Souzay):






Gabriel Fauré- Clair de lune (Gérard Souzay):


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Gabriel Faure- _Après un rêve_- (Veronique Gens):






And what of Chausson's _Poem de l'amour et de la mer_" Exquisite!!!


























I prefer Susan Graham's recording... but you can't always get what you want with YouTube.


----------



## schigolch

Emmanuel Chabrier was one of the most prolific composers of mélodies, and he published several song cycles. From one of those cycles, "Cinq mélodies", we can listen to _L'île hereuse_.

We have another great composer, Poulenc, at the piano. The baritone Pierre Bernac sings this beautiful mélodie:






_Dans le golfe aux jardins ombreux,
Des couples blonds d'amants heureux
Ont fleuri les mâts langoureux
De ta galère,
Et, caressé de doux été,
Notre beau navire enchanté,
Vers des pays de volupté:
Fend l'onde claire!

Vois, nous sommes les souverains
Des lumineux déserts marins,
Sur les flots ravis et se reins
Berçons nos rêves!
Tes pâles mains ont le pouvoir
D'embaumer au loin l'air du soir,
Et, dans tes yeux, je crois revoir,
Le ciel des grèves!

Mais là-bas au soleil,
Surgit le cher pays vermeil
D'où s'élève un chant de réveil
Et d'allégresse;
C'est l'île heureuse aux cieux legers
Où, parmi les lys étrangers,
Je dormirai, dans les vergers
Sous ta caresse!_


----------



## schigolch

_La lune blanche 
luit dans les bois.
De chaque branche 
part une voix 
sous la ramée._
_O bien aimé[e]....

L'étang reflète,
profond miroir,
la silhouette
du saule noir
où le vent pleure.
Rêvons, c'est l'heure.

Un vaste et tendre
apaisement
semble descendre
du firmament
que l'astre irise.
C'est l'heure exquise!_​
This beautiful poem by Verlaine has been put to music several times. Perhaps my favourite is this one from Reynaldo Hahn, _L'heure exquise_, that we can hear in the voices of Marie-Nicole Lemieux and Philippe Jaroussky.











As an off the beaten track alternative, let's enjoy the same piece composed by Poldowski, aka Irena Wieniawski:


----------



## schigolch

*Jacques Leguerney*, (Havre, 1906-1997) was a prolific composer of mélodies. At his death there were more than one hundred in his catalog.

From one of his favourite poets, Pierre de Ronsard, let's listen to this piece, _Ah! Bel-Acceuil_, perhaps the better known:






_Ah! Bel-Acceuil, que ta douce parole 
Vint traîtrement ma jeunesse offenser, 
Quand au verger tu la menas danser 
Sur mes vingts ans l'amoureuse carolle!

Amour adonc me mit à son école, 
Ayant pour maître un peu sage penser 
Qui sans raison me mena commencer 
Le chapelet d'une danse si folle

Depuis cinq ans hôte de ce verger, 
Je vais ballant avecque Faux-Danger, 
Tenant la main d'une dame trop caute.

Je ne suis seul par amour abusé; 
A ma jeunesse il faut donner la faute: 
En cheveux gris je serai plus rusé._

And, perhaps, the more beautiful, inspired in one of the poems from _Sonnets pour Hélène_:






_Ostez vostre beauté, ostez votre jeunesse,
Ostez ces rares dons que vous tenez de Cieux,
Ostez ce docte esprit, ostez moy ces beaux yeux,
Cet aller, ce parler digne d'une Deesse:

Je ne vous seray plus d'une importune presse
Fascheaux comme je suis: vos dons si precieux
Me font en les voyant devenir furieux,
Et par le desespoir l'ame prend herdiesse.

Pource si quelquefois je vous touche la main,
Par courroux vostre teint n'en doit devenir blesme:
Je suis fol, ma raison n'obeyt plus au frein,

Tant je suis agité d'une fureur extréme,
Ne prenez, síl vous plaist, mon offence à desdain,
Mais douce pardonnez mes fautes à vous mesme._


----------



## schigolch

Let's hear today two lovely mélodies by César Franck. The singer is the canadian tenor, recently deceased, Pierre Boutet.

The first one is _Lied_, based on a poem from Lucien Paté:

_Pour moi sa main cueillait des roses
À ce buisson,
Comme elle encore à peine écloses,
Chère moisson.
La gerbe, hélas! en est fanée
Comme elle aussi;
La moissonneuse moissonée
Repose ici.
Mais sur la tombe qui vous couvre,
Ô mes amours!
Une églantine, qui s'entr'ouvre,
Sourit toujours.
Et, sous le buisson qui surplombe,
Quand je reviens,
Une voix me dit sous la tombe:
"Je me souviens."_

and then _Nocturne_, from Louis de Fourcaud:

_Ô fraîche Nuit,
Nuit transparente,
Mystère sans obscurité,
La vie est noire et dévorante
Ô fraîche Nuit,
Nuit transparente.
Donne-moi ta placidité.

Ó belle Nuit.
Nuit étoilée.
Vers moi tes regards sont baissées.
Éclaire mon âme troublée,
Ô belle Nuit,
Nuit étoilée,
Mets ton sourire en mes pensers.

Ô sainte Nuit, 
Nut taciturne,
Pleine de paix et de douceur.
Mon coeur bouillone comme une urne.
Ô sainte Nuit, 
Nut taciturne,
Fais le silence dans mon coeur.

Ô grande Nuit,
Nuit solemnelle,
En qui tout est délicieux,
Prends mon être entier sous ton aile.
Ô grande Nuit,
Nuit solemnelle,
Vers le sommeil en mes yeux_.


----------



## GoneBaroque

A lovely example of French song by Gabriel Faure sung by the great Gerard Souzay.






Rob


----------



## schigolch

Erik Satie wrote in 1916 _Trois Mélodies_ for his friend, the soprano Jane Bathori (she will also sing for Satie the cantata _Socrate_). We can listen to those three brief mélodies, in Bathori's own voice:






*1. Daphénéo*

_Dis-moi, Daphénéo, quel est donc cet arbre
Dont les fruits sont des oiseaux qui pleurent?

Cet arbre, Chrysaline, est un oisetier.

Ah! Je croyais que les noisetiers
Donnaient des noisettes, Daphénéo.

Oui, Chrysaline, les noisetiers donnent des noisettes,
Mais les oisetiers donnent des oiseaux qui pleurent.

Ah!..._

*2. La statue de bronze*

_La grenouille
Du jeu de tonneau
S'ennuie, le soir, sous la tonnelle...
Elle en a assez!
D'être la statue
Qui va prononcer un grand mot: Le Mot!

Elle aimerait mieux être avec les autres
Qui font des bulles de musique
Avec le savon de la lune
Au bord du lavoir mordoré
Qu'on voit, là-bas, luire entre les branches...

On lui lance à coeur de journée
Une pâture de pistoles
Qui la traversent sans lui profiter

Et s'en vont sonner
Dans les cabinets
De son piédestal numéroté!

Et le soir, les insectes couchent
Dans sa bouche...
_

*3. Le chapelier*

_Le chapelier s'étonne de constater
Que sa montre retarde de trois jours,
Bien qu'il ait eu soin de la graisser
Toujours avec du beurre de première qualité.
Mais il a laissé tomber des miettes
De pain dans les rouages,
Et il a beau plonger sa montre dans le thé,
Ça ne le fera pas avancer davantage._


----------



## schigolch

Pascal, the only child of Olivier Messiaen, was born in 1937. To celebrate, the french composer wrote a beautiful song cycle: _Chants de terre et de ciel_.

We can listen to one of those songs, _Résurrection_, sung by Dawn Upshaw:






_Alleluia, alleluia.
Il est premier, le Seigneur Jésus.
Des morts il est le premier-né.
Sept étoiles d'amour au transpercé,
Revêtez votre habit de clarté 
"Je suis ressuscité, je suis ressuscité,
Je chante: pour Toi, mon Père, pour Toi, Mon Dieu, alleluia.
De mort à vie je passe."
Un ange
Sur la pierre il s'est posé.
Parfum, porte, perle, azymes de la Vériteé.

Alleluia, alleluia.
Nous l'avons touché, nous l'avons vu.
De nos mains nous l'avons touché.
Un seul fleuve de vie dans son côté,
Revêtez votre habit de clarté.
"Je suis ressuscité, je suis ressuscité,
Je monte: vers Toi, mon Père, vers Toi, mon Dieu, alleluia.
De terre à ciel je passe."
Du pain.
Il le rompt et leurs yeux sont dessillés.
Parfum, porte, perle, lavez-nous dans la Vériteé._


----------



## GoneBaroque

Here for your enjoyment are five melodies by Gabriel Faure sung by Hugues Cuenod






Rob


----------



## schigolch

I think we have not yet included in the thread any mélodie from Maurice Ravel.

Let's settle this omision with the song cycle for soprano and orchestra, _Sheherazade_, premiered in 1904, based on poems by Tristan Klingsor.

Suzanne Danco sings:






1.- ASIE

_Asie, Asie, Asie.
Vieux pays merveilleux des contes de nourrice
Où dort la fantaisie comme une impératrice
En sa forêt tout emplie de mystère.
Asie,
Je voudrais m'en aller avec la goëlette
Qui se berce ce soir dans le port
Mystérieuse et solitaire
Et qui déploie enfin ses voiles violettes
Comme un immense oiseau de nuit dans le ciel d'or.
Je voudrais m'en aller vers des îles de fleurs
En écoutant chanter la mer perverse
Sur un vieux rythme ensorceleur.
Je voudrais voir Damas et les villes de Perse
Avec les minarets légers dans l'air.
Je voudrais voir de beaux turbans de soie
Sur des visages noirs aux dents claires;
Je voudrais voir des yeux sombres d'amour
Et des prunelles brillantes de joie
En des peaux jaunes comme des oranges;
Je voudrais voir des vêtements de velours
Et des habits à longues franges.
Je voudrais voir des calumets entre des bouches
Tout entourées de barbe blanche;
Je voudrais voir d'âpres marchands aux regards louches,
Et des cadis, et des vizirs
Qui du seul mouvement de leur doigt qui se penche
Accordent vie ou mort au gré de leur désir.
Je voudrais voir la Perse, et l'Inde, et puis la Chine,
Les mandarins ventrus sous les ombrelles,
Et les princesses aux mains fines,
Et les lettrés qui se querellent
Sur la poésie et sur la beauté;
Je voudrais m'attarder au palais enchanté
Et comme un voyageur étranger
Contempler à loisir des paysages peints
Sur des étoffes en des cadres de sapin
Avec un personnage au milieu d'un verger;
Je voudrais voir des assassins souriant
Du bourreau qui coupe un cou d'innocent
Avec son grand sabre courbé d'Orient.
Je voudrais voir des pauvres et des reines;
Je voudrais voir des roses et du sang;
Je voudrais voir mourir d'amour ou bien de haine.
Et puis m'en revenir plus tard
Narrer mon aventure aux curieux de rêves
En élevant comme Sindbad ma vieille tasse arabe
De temps en temps jusqu'à mes lèvres
Pour interrompre le conte avec art..._

2.- LA FLUTE ENCHANTEE

_L'ombre est douce et mon maître dort
Coiffé d'un bonnet conique de soie
Et son long nez jaune en sa barbe blanche.
Mais moi, je suis éveillée encor
Et j'écoute au dehors
Une chanson de flûte où s'épanche
Tour à tour la tristesse ou la joie.
Un air tour à tour langoureux ou frivole
Que mon amoureux chéri joue,
Et quand je m'approche de la croisée
Il me semble que chaque note s'envole
De la flûte vers ma joue
Comme un mystérieux baiser._

3.- L'INDIFFERENT

_Tes yeux sont doux comme ceux d'une fille,
Jeune étranger,
Et la courbe fine
De ton beau visage de duvet ombragé
Est plus séduisante encor de ligne.
Ta lèvre chante sur le pas de ma porte
Une langue inconnue et charmante
Comme une musique fausse.
Entre! Et que mon vin te réconforte...
Mais non, tu passes
Et de mon seuil je te vois t'éloigner
Me faisant un dernier geste avec grâce
Et la hanche légèrement ployée
Par ta démarche féminine et lasse..._


----------



## schigolch

Charles Baudelaire was a great poet, and also a big inspiration for mélodie composers.

"Harmonie du Soir" is one of the poems from _Les Fleurs du Mal_, dedicated to Mme. de Sabatier.

_Voici venir les temps où vibrant sur sa tige,
Chaque fleur s'évapore ainsi qu'un encensoir;
Les sons et les parfums tournent dans l'air du soir,
Valse mélancolique et langoureux vertige.

Chaque fleur s'évapore ainsi qu'un encensoir,
Le violon frémit comme un coeur qu'on afflige,
Valse mélancolique et langoureux vertige,
Le ciel est triste et beau comme un grand reposoir;

Le violon frémit comme un coeur qu'on afflige,
Un coeur tendre, qui hait le néant vaste et noir!
Le ciel est triste et beau comme un grand reposoir;
Le soleil s'est noyé dans son sang qui se fige...

Un coeur tendre, qui hait le néant vaste et noir,
Du passé lumineux recueille tout vestige.
Le soleil s'est noyé dans son sang qui se fige, -
Ton souvenir en moi luit comme un ostensoir._

Based on this poem, Pierre de Bréville created this mélodie. Felicity Lott sings:






We can compare with Claude Debussy's mélodie on the same poem, with Susan Graham singing:


----------



## schigolch

Dame Maggie Teyte, Claude Debussy's favourite Mélisande, sings for us _Psyché_, by Émile Paladilhe:






_Je suis jaloux, Psyché, de toute la nature:
Les rayons du soleil vous baisent troup souvent;
Vos cheveux souffrent trop les caresses du vent:
Quand il les flatte, j'en murmure;
L'air même que vous respirez
Avec trop de plaisir passe sur votre bouche;
Votre habit de trop près vous touche;
Et sitôt que vous soupirez,
Je ne sais quoi qui m'effarouche
Craint parmi vos soupirs des soupirs égarés_


----------



## schigolch

Hector Berlioz composed _Tristia_, three small pieces for choir and orchestra, in 1852.

However, one of these pieces, _La Mort d'Ophélie_, had already been released in a version for soprano and piano. It's based on a poem by Ernest Legouvé:

_Auprés d'un torrent, Ophélie
Cueillait tout en suivant le bord,
Dans sa douce et tendre folie,
Des pervenches, des boutons d'or,
Des iris aux couleurs d'opale,
Et de ces fleurs d'un rose pâle,
Qu'on appelle des doigts de mort.

Puis élevant sur ses mains blanches
Les riants trésors du matin,
Elle les suspendait aux branches,
Aux branches d'un saule voisin;
Mais, trop faible, le rameau plie,
Se brise, et la pauvre Ophélie
Tombe, sa guirlande à la main.

Quelques instants, sa robe enflée
La tint encor sur le courant, 
Et comme une voile gonflée,
Elle flottait toujours, chantant, 
Chantant quelque vieille ballade,
Chantant ainsi qu'une naïade 
Née au milieu de ce torrent.

Mais cette étrange mélodie
Passa rapide comme un son;
Par les flots la robe alourdie
Bientôt dans l'abîme profond;
Entraïna la pauvre insensée,
Laissant à peine commencée
Sa mélodieuse chanson._

We can listen this mélodie sung by Anne Sofie von Otter:


----------



## schigolch

*Mel Bonis* (1858 - 1937) was born in a family totally unrelated to music, but her great talent was recognised and she was able to attend Conservatory after her 18th birthday.

However, in the musical school she met the singer and writer Amédée Hettich and she fell in love. His father, not liking Mr. Hettich as a husband for her daughter, forced Mel to marry a widower, 25 years her senior. Eventually, Mel gave birth to three childs.

At forty, Mel met again Amédée, and started a secret affair, and got pregnant of a daughter, Madeleine, born in secret. After her husband's death, Mel brought Madeleine home, posing as an orphan. Unfortunately, some years later, Mel's youngest son, Eduard, and Madeleine are in love, and a distressed Mel has to confess and cause the disgrace of her two childs.

With all this melodramatic stuff, it's almost a miracle that Mel Bonis found time to wrote some good music, like this mélodie, with a poem from her lover, Amédée:






_Comme l'aigle blessé, s'élance dans l'espace 
Sans souci de la flèche attachée à son flanc,
Et bravant les regards qui cherchent sa trace, 
Verse à travers l'éther la pourpre de son sang...

Elève-toi, mon âme ! et laisse ta blessure
Ouverte à la douleur qui la vient aviver
Plus profonde est la plaie, et plus nous semble pure
L'indicible douceur de l'éternel rêver !

Va ! franchis les sommets où l'aigle altier succombe,
Et de son mal gardant l'impassible orgueil,
Comme l'aigle, ô mon âme ! Choisis une tombe
Grande ainsi que ton deuil !_


----------



## schigolch

In this post we can listen to one dedicated composer of mélodies, Déodat de Séverac, active not only for poems in french, but also in catalan and occitan.

A great singer too, corsican soprano Martha Angelici.

Let's hear _Ma poupée chérie_, based on a poem by Séverac himself:






_Ma poupée chérie ne veut pas dormir!
Petit ange mien, tu me fais souffrir!
Ferme tes doux yeux, tes yeux de saphir,
Dors, poupée, dors, dors! ou je vais mourir.
Il faudrait, je crois, pour te rendre sage,
Un manteau de soie, de riches corsages!
Tu voudrais des roses à ton clair béguin,
Des bijoux d'or fin et mille autres choses!
Ma poupée chérie ne veut pas dormir?
Quand parrain viendra, sur son âne gris,
Il t'apportera de son grand Paris,
Un petit mari qui dira: "Papa"
Et qui dormira quand on le voudra.
Ma poupée chérie vient de s'endormir!
Bercez-la bien doux, ruisseaux et zéphirs!
Et vous chérubins, gardez-la moi bien!
Sa maman jolie l'aime à la folie!_


----------



## schigolch

Let's listen to some contemporary mélodie.

Régis Campo wrote in 2008 a small song cycle for sopran and orchestra, for singer Felicity Lott, based on _Le Bestiaire_ by Apollinaire.

Le Hibou






_Mon pauvre cœur est un hibou
Qu'on cloue, qu'on décloue, qu'on recloue.
De sang, d'ardeur, il est à bout.
Tous ceux qui m'aiment, je les loue._


----------



## schigolch

The Swiss composer Franck Martin was also interested in mélodies.

We can hear today his _Trois poémes païens_, Op. 7 for baritone and orchestra, based on poems by Leconte de Lisle. Belgian singer José Van Dam is the interpreter:

1. Hymne

http://www.divshare.com/flash/playlist?myId=15332387-f72

_Une âme nouvelle m'entraîne
Dans les antres sacrés, dans l'épaisseur des bois ;
Et les monts entendront ma voix,
Le vent l'emportera vers l'étoile sereine.

Évan ! Ta prêtresse, au réveil,
Imprime ses pieds nus dans la neige éternelle ;
Évan ! J'aime les monts comme elle,
Et les halliers divins ignorés du soleil.

Dieu des naïades, des bacchantes,
Qui brises en riant les frênes élevés,
Loin de moi les chants énervés :
Les cœurs forts sont à toi, dieu couronné d'acanthes !

Évohé ! Noirs soucis, adieu.
Que votre écume d'or, bons vins, neuf fois ruisselle,
Et le monde enivré chancelle,
Et je grandis, sentant que je deviens un dieu !_

2. Le retour d'Adônis

http://www.divshare.com/flash/playlist?myId=15332412-ccd

_Maîtresse de la haute Eryx, toi qui te joues
Dans Golgos, sous les myrtes verts,
O blanche Aphrodita, charme de l'Univers,
Dionaiade aux belles joues !
Après douze longs mois Adônis t'est rendu,
Et, dans leurs bras charmants, les Heures,
L'ayant ramené jeune en tes riches demeures,
Sur un lit d'or l'ont étendu.
A l'abri du feuillage et des fleurs et des herbes,
D'huile Syrienne embaumé,
Il repose, le Dieu brillant, le Bien-Aimé,
Le jeune Homme aux lèvres imberbes.
Autour de lui, sur des trépieds étincelants,
Vainqueurs des nocturnes Puissances,
Brûlent des feux mêlés à de vives essences,
Qui colorent ses membres blancs ;
Et sous l'anis flexible et le safran sauvage,
Des Eros, au vol diligent,
Dont le corps est d'ébène et la plume d'argent,
Rafraîchissent son clair visage.
Sois heureuse, ô Kypris, puisqu'il est revenu,
Celui qui dore les nuées !
Et vous, Vierges, chantez, ceintures dénouées,
Cheveux épars et le sein nu.
Près de la Mer stérile, et dès l'Aube première,
Joyeuses et dansant en rond,
Chantez l'Enfant divin qui sort de l'Akhérôn,
Vêtu de gloire et de lumière !_

3. L'astre rouge

http://www.divshare.com/flash/playlist?myId=15332463-8c9

_Sur les continents morts, les houles léthargiques
Où le dernier frisson d'un monde a palpité
S'enflent dans le silence et dans l'immensité
Et le rouge Sahil, du fond des nuits tragiques,
Seul flambe et darde aux flots son oeil ensanglanté.

Par l'espace sans fin des solitudes nues,
Ce gouffre inerte, sourd, vide, au néant pareil
Sahil, témoin suprême et lugubre soleil,
Qui fait la mer plus morne et plus noires les nues,
Couve d'un oeil sanglant l'universel sommeil!

Génie, amour, douleur, désespoir, haine, envie,
Ce qu'on rêve, ce qu'on adore et ce qui ment,
Terre et ciel, rien n'est plus de l'antique moment!
Sur le songe oublié de l'homme et de la vie,
L'oeil rouge de Sahil saigne éternellement._


----------



## schigolch

Based on this beautiful poem from Jean Anouilh, _Les chemins de l'amour_:

_Les chemins qui vont à la mer
Ont gardé de notre passage
Des fleurs, des feuilles et l'écho sous leurs arbres
De nos deux rires clairs.

Hélas, des jours de bonheur,
Radieuses joies envolées,
Je vais sans retrouver traces dans mon coeur.

Chemins de mon amour,
Je vous cherche toujours.
Chemins perdus vous n'êtes plus
Et vos échos sont sourds.
Chemins du désespoir,
Chemins du souvenir,
Chemins du premier jour,
Divins chemins d'amour.

Si je dois l'oublier un jour,
La vie effaçant toute chose,
Je veux dans mon coeur qu'un souvenir
Repose plus fort que l'autre amour.

Le souvenir du chemin,
Où tremblante et toute éperdue,
Un jour j'ai senti sur moi brûler tes mains

Chemins de mon amour,
Je vous cherche toujours.
Chemins perdus,
Vous n'êtes plus
Et vos échos sont sourds.
Chemins du désespoir,
Chemins du souvenir
Chemins du premier jour,
Divins chemins d'amour._​
Francis Poulenc composed one of his finest mélodies.

Let listen to three quite different performances:

Felicity Lott






Angela Gheorghiu






Jessye Norman


----------



## ArtsongLind

Do you know Gabriel Pierné?

The french composer Gabriel Pierné (1863-1937) moved in the very center of the french music scene. He studied at the Conservatoire in Paris with César Franck and Jules Massenet, was a friend of Camile Saint-Saens and conducted numerous world premieres of his contemporary fellow composers. Not only Strawinsky's „Firebird" at the Ballet Russes, but the works of Debussy, Ravel, Milhaud, Enesco and many more as well. He won the prestigious Prix de Rome, was appointed member of the Academie des Beaux Arts, received the french Legion d'honneur and even has a square with a little park on it named after him in Paris.






Le sais-tu bien? by Augustine-Malvina Souville Blanchecotte

Je t'ai rencontrée en la vie
Avec un lys d'or en la main,
Et j'ai la paupière éblouie;
L'oiseau chante sur mon chemin.

O ma félicité suprême
Je t'aimai dès le premier jour:
Le sais-tu bien comme je t'aime,
O mon amour, mon jeune amour?

J'ai vu ton doux regard tranquille,
Ton clair sourire triomphant,
Et j'ai mis mon âme immobile
Dans ta petite main d'enfant.

J'ai senti que le ciel lui-même
Me donnait a toi sans retour:
Le sais-tu bien comme je t'aime,
O mon amour, mon jeune amour?

À quelle heure, et dans quelle année,
T'ai je rencontrée ici bas,
Sur quelle route fortunée?
Que m'importe! je ne sais pas.

Sans toi la vie est un problème,
La terre un lugubre séjour:
Le sais-tu bien comme je t'aime,
O mon amour, mon seul amour?

Do you know?

You came into my life
with a golden lily in your hand
I was dazzled
a bird singing on my path

Oh my greatest bliss
I have loved you since the first day:
Do you know how much I love you
oh my love, my young love?

I saw your sweet calm gaze
your bright triumphant smile
and I put my soul, motionless
in your little baby hand

I felt the heavens themselves
give me to you forever:
Do you know how much I love you
oh my love, my young love?

At what time, in what year
did I meet you here on earth
on what fortunate road?
What's the difference! I don't know.

Without you life is a problem
earth a boring waiting
Do you know how much I love you
oh my love, my only love?






Les trois chansons by Victor Hugo

Viens! - une flûte invisible
Soupire dans les vergers.
La chanson la plus paisible
Est la chanson des bergers.

Le vent ride, sous l'yeuse,
Le sombre miroir des eaux. -
La chanson la plus joyeuse
Est la chanson des oiseaux.

Que nul soin ne te tourmente.
Aimons-nous! aimons toujours! -
La chanson la plus charmante
Est la chanson des amours.

The three songs

Come! an invisible flute
sighs in the fruit gardens
the most peaceful song
is the song of the shepherds

The wind ripples
the dark mirrored water
beneath the holly
the happiest song
is the song of the birds

Let no worry burden you
let us love! Let's always love!
the most enjoyable song
is the song of love


----------



## schigolch

I do, thanks for posting those art songs.


----------



## GoneBaroque

That was a new one or me. Thank you.


----------



## schigolch

I think it's high time we make a reference in the threat to some mélodie by Camille Saint-Saëns.

Let's take the song cycle _Mélodies Persanes_, from 1872, based on poems by Armand Renaud.

We can listen to _Tournoiement_, sung by Philippe Jaroussky:






_Sans que nulle part je séjourne,
Sur la pointe du gros orteil,
Je tourne, je tourne, je tourne,
A la feuille morte pareil.
Comme à l'instant où l'on trépasse,
La terre, l'océan, l'espace,
Devant mes yeux troublés tout passe,
Jetant une même lueur.
Et ce mouvement circulaire,
Toujours, toujours je l'accélère,
Sans plaisir comme sans colère,
Frissonnant malgré ma sueur.

Dans les antres où l'eau s'enfourne,
Sur les inaccessibles rocs,
Je tourne, je tourne, je tourne,
Sans le moindre souci des chocs.
Dans les forêts, sur les rivages;
A travers les bêtes sauvages
Et leurs émules en ravages,
Les soldats qui vont sabre au poing,
Au milieu des marchés d'esclaves,
Au bord des volcans pleins de laves,
Chez les Mogols et chez les Slaves,
De tourner je ne cesse point.

Soumis aux lois que rien n'ajourne,
Aux lois que suit l'astre en son vol,
Je tourne, je tourne, je tourne,
Mes pieds ne touchent plus le sol.
Je monte au firmament nocturne,
Devant la lune taciturne,
Devant Jupiter et Saturne
Je passe avec un sifflement,
Et je franchis le Capricorne,
Et je m'abîme au gouffre morne
De la nuit complète et sans borne
Où je tourne éternellement._

and also a couple of historical recordings, by the nice tenor Albert Vaguet. They are _Au Cimitiere_ and _Sabre en Main_, recorded in 1902, with exquisite sensitivy.






_Assis sur cette blanche tombe
Ouvrons notre coeur!
Du marbre, sous la nuit qui tombe,
Le charme est vainqueur.

Au murmure de nos paroles,
Le mort vibrera;
Nous effeuillerons des corolles
Sur son Sahara.

S'il eut, avant sa dernière heure,
L'amour de quelqu'un,
Il croira, du passé qu'il pleure,
Sentir le parfum.

S'il vécut, sans avoir envie
D'un coeur pour le sien,
Il dira: J'ai perdu ma vie,
N'ayant aimé rien.

Toi, tu feras sonner, ma belle,
Tes ornements d'or,
Pour que mon désir ouvre l'aile
Quand l'oiseau s'endort.

Et sans nous tourmenter des choses
Pour mourir après,
Nous dirons: Aujourd'hui les roses,
Demain les cyprès!_






_J'ai mis à mon cheval sa bride
Sa bride et sa selle d'or.
Tous les deux, par le monde aride,
Nous allons prendre l'essor.

J'ai le coeur froid, l'oeil sans vertige,
Je n'aime et je ne crains rien.
Au fourreau mon sabre s'afflige,
Qu'il sorte et qu'il frappe bien!

Le turban autour de la tête,
Sur mon dos le manteau blanc,
Je veux m'en aller à la fête
Où la mort danse en hurlant.

Où, la nuit, on brûle les villes
Tandis que l'habitant dort.
Où, pour les multitudes viles,
On est grand quand on est fort.

Je veux qu'à mon nom les monarques
Tiennent leur tête à deux mains,
Que mon sabre enlève les marques
Du joug au front des humains!

Je veux que l'essaim de mes tentes,
De mes chevaux aux longs crins,
Que mes bannières éclatantes,
Mes piques, mes tambourins,

Soient sans nombre, comme la horde
Des mouches quand il fait chaud,
Qu'à mes pieds l'univers se torde,
Comprenant le peu qu'il vaut!_


----------



## schigolch

Marc-André Dalbavie is a french composer, often associated to the Spectral Music group, that is well considered in France, but has never quite make it abroad.

One of his newest pieces is this music for Louise Labé's sonnets, sung by Philippe Jaroussky, that are a good sample of 21st century mélodie.

This is perhaps the finest piece of those sonnets:

_Pour le retour du Soleil honorer, 
Le Zephir, l'air serein lui apareille : 
Et du sommeil l'eau et la terre esveille, 
Qui les gardoit l'une de murmurer,

En dous coulant, I'autre de se parer 
De mainte fleur de couleur nompareille. 
Ja les oiseaus es arbres font merveille, 
Et aus passans font l'ennui moderer :

Les Nynfes ja en mile jeus s'esbatent
Au cler de Lune, et dansans l'herbe abatent : 
Veus tu Zephir de ton heur me donner,

Et que par toy toute me renouvelle ? 
Fay mon Soleil devers moy retourner, 
Et tu verras s'il ne me rend plus belle_


----------



## schigolch

Xavier Leroux, a disciple of Jules Massenet, is not very well known outside of France, though he composed a good number of operas, and some nice mélodies, like this _Le Nil_, based on a poem by Armand Renaud, that we can hear in the beautiful voice of Ninon Vallin:






_Les eaux du Nil, toutes pâles, s'écoulent
Sous les étoiles de la nuit,
Des sphinx, aux bords, sur deux rangs se déroulent...
Au milieu, notre barque fuit.

Le bienaimé, s'accoudant sur la proue,
Laisse errer sur moi son oeil doux;
Moi, renversant la tête, je secoue 
Mes cheveux d'or sur ses genoux.

Et les grands sphinx, dans la plaine infinie,
Nous regardant passer près d'eux,
Confusément versent une harmonie,
Qui tombe en amour sur nous deux._


----------



## Il_Penseroso

I just like to thank schigolch , this is really a good thread , following it I've learned many things about less known french composers ...



schigolch said:


> Any art song in french qualifies.


Any ?  I like to know what do you think about Léo Ferré ? I know most of his works are not so to be known as art songs, but I have his musical setting on Apollinaire, and found it very good.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Frederick Delius, the English composer, was one of the masters of the late romantic period. He developed the harmonic style of the time so far, as many of his works are now the early samples of Impressionism in music. Beside his famous orchestral works, he composed many songs in different langauges as well as French. He in fact spent his later years in Grez-sur-Loing, a village outside Paris.

Here's Felicity Lott, who sings one of Delius french songs Le ciel est par-dessus le toit after Paul Verlaine :






Verlaine wrote this poem in prison, when he was sentenced there after shooting his friend Rimbaud :

Le ciel est, par-dessus le toit,
Si beau, si calme!
Un arbre, par-dessus le toit,
Berce sa palme.

La cloche, dans le ciel qu'on voit,
Doucement tinte,
Un oiseau sur l'arbre qu'on voit,
Chante sa plainte.

Mon Dieu, mon Dieu, la vie est là,
Simple et tranquille.
Cette paisible rumeur-là
Vient de la ville.

-Qu'as-tu fait, ô toi que voilà
Pleurant sans cesse,
Dis, qu'as-tu fait, toi que voilà,
De ta jeunesse?


----------



## schigolch

Il_Penseroso said:


> Any ?  I like to know what do you think about Léo Ferré ? I know most of his works are not so to be known as art songs, but I have his musical setting on Apollinaire, and found it very good.


I think that he belongs in the "Non-Classical Music" Forum.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Gabriel Faure composed the song Prison on the same poem by Verlaine, sung here by Gérard Souzay, a good compare between two composers :






Also sung by Janet Baker :


----------



## Il_Penseroso

schigolch said:


> I think that he belongs in the "Non-Classical Music" Forum.


Of course, but this one I told you is an exception, have you heard it ?


----------



## schigolch

Yes, I have.


----------



## Rasa

I accompanied a singer in this once.






Les berceaux

Le long du Quai, les grands vaisseaux,
Que la houle incline en silence,
Ne prennent pas garde aux berceaux,
Que la main des femmes balance.

Mais viendra le jour des adieux,
Car il faut que les femmes pleurent,
Et que les hommes curieux
Tentent les horizons qui leurrent!

Et ce jour-là les grands vaisseaux,
Fuyant le port qui diminue,
Sentent leur masse retenue
Par l'âme des lointains berceaux.

René-François Sully-Prudhomme (1839-1907)


----------



## schigolch

Charles Koechlin is one of the most underrated french composers of all time, in my view. Among other things, he is the author or some fascinating mélodies, like those sung by Irène Joachim:


----------



## schigolch

Darius Milhaud was a very prolific composer, and within his many works, we can find some mélodies.

Based on poems by Pierre de Ronsard, Milhaud created a song cycle: "Quatre Chansons de Ronsard", that we can listen below in the voice of Lily Pons:






1. À une fontaine

_Écoute moi, Fontaine vive,
En qui j'ai rebu si souvent,
Couché tout plat dessus ta rive,
Oisif à la fraîcheur du vent,
Quand l'été ménager moissonne
Le sein de Cérès dévêtu,
Et l'air par compas résonne
Gémissant sous le blé battu.
Ainsi toujours puisses-tu être
En religion à tous ceux
Qui te boiront ou fairont paître
Tes verts rivages à leurs boeufs.
Ainsi toujours la lune claire
Voie à minuit au fond d'un val
Les Nymphes près de ton repaire
À mille bonds mener le bal!_

2. À Cupidon

_Le jour pousse la nuit,
Et la nuit sombre
Pousse le jour qui luit
D'une obscure ombre.

L'Autonne suit l'Esté,
Et l'aspre rage
Des vents n'a point esté
Apres l'orage.

[Mais la fièvre d'amours
Qui me tourmente,
Demeure en moy tousjours,
Et ne s'alente.]1

Ce n'estoit pas moy, Dieu,
Qu'il falloit poindre,
Ta fleche en autre lieu
Se devoit joindre.

Poursuy les paresseux
Et les amuse,
Mais non pas moy, ne ceux
Qu'aime la Muse._

3. Tay toy, babillarde Arondelle

_Tay toy, babillarde Arondelle,
Ou bien, je plumeray ton aile
Si je t'empongne, ou d'un couteau
Je te couperay la languette,
Qui matin sans repos caquette
Et m'estourdit tout le cerveau.
Je te preste ma cheminée,
Pour chanter toute la journée,
De soir, de nuict, quand tu voudras.
Mais au matin ne me reveille,
Et ne m'oste quand je sommeille
Ma Cassandre d'entre mes bras._

4. Dieu vous gard'

_Dieu vous gard', messagers fidèles
Du Printemps, gentes hirondelles,
Huppes, coucous, rossignolets,
Tourtres, et vous oiseaux sauvages
Qui de cent sortes de ramages
Animez les bois verdelets.

Dieu vous gard', belles pâquerettes,
Belles roses, belles fleurettes,
Et vous boutons jadis connus
Du sang d'Ajax et de Narcisse,
Et vous thym, anis et mélisse,
Vous soyez les bien revenus.

Dieu vous gard', troupe diaprée
Des papillons, qui par la prée
Les douces herbes suçotez;
Et vous, nouvel essaim d'abeilles,
Qui les fleurs jaunes et vermeilles
De votre bouche baisotez.

Cent mille fois je resalue
Votre belle et douce venue.
Ô que j'aime cette saison
Et ce doux caquet des rivages,
Au prix des vents et des orages
Qui m'enfermaient en la maison!_


----------



## schigolch

Mélodie,... Georges Bizet,... Felicity Lott....

A nice combination.






*Adieux de l'hôtesse arabe*

_Puisque rien ne t'arrête en cet heureux pays,
Ni l'ombre du palmier, ni le jaune maïs,
Ni le repos, ni l'abondance,
Ni de voir à ta voix battre le jeune sein
De nos sœurs, dont, les soirs, le tournoyant essaim
Couronne un coteau de sa danse,

Adieu, voyageur blanc ! J'ai sellé de ma main,
De peur qu'il ne te jette aux pierres du chemin,
Ton cheval à l'œil intrépide ;
Ses pieds fouillent le sol, sa croupe est belle à voir,
Ferme, ronde et luisante ainsi qu'un rocher noir
Que polit une onde rapide.

[Tu marches donc sans cesse !]1 Oh ! que n'es-tu de ceux
Qui donnent pour limite à leurs pieds paresseux
Leur toit de branches ou de toiles !
Qui, rêveurs, sans en faire, écoutent les récits,
Et souhaitent, le soir, devant leur porte assis,
De s'en aller dans les étoiles !

Si tu l'avais voulu, peut-être une de nous,
O jeune homme, eût aimé te servir à genoux
Dans nos huttes toujours ouvertes ;
Elle eût fait, en berçant ton sommeil de ses chants,
Pour chasser de ton front les moucherons méchants,
Un éventail de feuilles vertes.

Mais tu pars ! -- Nuit et jour, tu vas seul et jaloux.
Le fer de ton cheval arrache aux durs cailloux
Une poussière d'étincelles ;
A ta lance qui passe et dans l'ombre reluit,
Les aveugles démons qui volent dans la nuit
Souvent ont déchiré leurs ailes.

Si tu reviens, gravis, pour trouver ce hameau,
Ce mont noir qui de loin semble un dos de chameau ;
Pour trouver ma hutte fidèle,
Songe à son toit aigu comme une ruche à miel,
Qu'elle n'a qu'une porte, et qu'elle s'ouvre au ciel
Du côté d'où vient l'hirondelle.

Si tu ne reviens pas, songe un peu quelquefois
Aux filles du désert, sœurs à la douce voix,
Qui dansent pieds nus sur la dune ;
O beau jeune homme blanc, bel oiseau passager,
Souviens-toi, car peut-être, ô rapide étranger,
Ton souvenir reste à plus d'une !

Adieu donc ! -- Va tout droit. Garde-toi du soleil
Qui dore nos fronts bruns, mais brûle un teint vermeil ;
De l'Arabie infranchissable ;
De la vieille qui va seule et d'un pas tremblant ;
Et de ceux qui le soir, avec un bâton blanc,
Tracent des cercles sur le sable !_


----------



## schigolch

Based on a poem by Théophile Gautier (that also inspired Offenbach, Berlioz or Fauré, among others), Pauline Viardot wrote this very beautiful mélodie, sung by Veronique Gens:






_Ma belle amie est morte:
Je pleurerai toujours;
Sous la tombe elle emporte
Mon âme et mes amours.
Dans le ciel, sans m'attendre,
Elle s'en retourna;
L'ange qui l'emmena
Ne voulut pas me prendre.
Que mon sort es amer!
Ah! sans amour, s'en aller sur la mer!

La blanche créature
Est couchée au cercueil.
Comme dans la nature
Tout me paraît en deuil!
La colombe oubliée
Pleure et songe à l'absent;
Mon âme pleure et sent
Qu'elle est dépareillée.
Que mon sort est amer!
Ah! sans amour, s'en aller sur la mer!

Sur moi la nuit immense
S'étend comme un linceul;
Je chante ma romance
Que le ciel entend seul.
Ah! comme elle était belle,
Et comme je l'aimais!
Je n'aimerai jamais
Une femme autant qu'elle.
Que mon sort est amer!
Ah! sans amour, s'en aller sur la mer!_


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Henri Duparc, was a great french composer of the late romantic period. He composed a few works, a tragic destiny was awaiting as he began to lose his vision after a mental illness. He destroyed many of his works and spent the rest of his life in blindness. His songs are considered as among the best art songs ever written. Here's one of his songs La vie antérieure after Baudelaire sung by Régine Crespin :






La vie antérieure

J'ai longtemps habité sous de vastes portiques
Que les soleils marins teignaient de mille feux,
Et que leurs grands piliers, droits et majestueux,
Rendaient pareils, le soir, aux grottes basaltiques.

Les houles, en roulant les images des cieux,
Mêlaient d'une façon solennelle et mystique
Les tout-puissants accords de leur riche musique
Aux couleurs du couchant reflété par mes yeux.

C'est là que j'ai vécu dans les voluptés calmes,
Au milieu de l'azur, des vagues, des splendeurs
Et des esclaves nus, tout imprégnés d'odeurs,

Qui me rafraîchissaient le front avec des palmes,
Et dont l'unique soin était d'approfondir
Le secret douloureux qui me faisait languir.

(Baudelaire, Les Fleurs du mal)


----------



## schigolch

Franck Martin was not French, he was born in Switzerland, but he wrote also vocal pieces that can be considered _mélodies_ of a sort.

For instance the _Trois poémes païens_, for baritone and orchestra, based on poems by Leconte de Lisle. We listen to one of them, "L'astre rouge", sung by José van Dam:

L'astre rouge

_Sur les continents morts, les houles léthargiques
Où le dernier frisson d'un monde a palpité
S'enflent dans le silence et dans l'immensité
Et le rouge Sahil, du fond des nuits tragiques,
Seul flambe et darde aux flots son oeil ensanglanté.

Par l'espace sans fin des solitudes nues,
Ce gouffre inerte, sourd, vide, au néant pareil
Sahil, témoin suprême et lugubre soleil,
Qui fait la mer plus morne et plus noires les nues,
Couve d'un oeil sanglant l'universel sommeil!

Génie, amour, douleur, désespoir, haine, envie,
Ce qu'on rêve, ce qu'on adore et ce qui ment,
Terre et ciel, rien n'est plus de l'antique moment!
Sur le songe oublié de l'homme et de la vie,
L'oeil rouge de Sahil saigne éternellement_


----------



## GoneBaroque

schigolch said:


> Franck Martin was not French, he was born in Switzerland, but he wrote also vocal pieces that can be considered _mélodies_ of a sort.
> 
> For instance the _Trois poémes païens_, for baritone and orchestra, based on poems by Leconte de Lisle. We listen to one of them, "L'astre rouge", sung by José van Dam:
> 
> L'astre rouge
> 
> _Sur les continents morts, les houles léthargiques
> Où le dernier frisson d'un monde a palpité
> S'enflent dans le silence et dans l'immensité
> Et le rouge Sahil, du fond des nuits tragiques,
> Seul flambe et darde aux flots son oeil ensanglanté.
> 
> Par l'espace sans fin des solitudes nues,
> Ce gouffre inerte, sourd, vide, au néant pareil
> Sahil, témoin suprême et lugubre soleil,
> Qui fait la mer plus morne et plus noires les nues,
> Couve d'un oeil sanglant l'universel sommeil!
> 
> Génie, amour, douleur, désespoir, haine, envie,
> Ce qu'on rêve, ce qu'on adore et ce qui ment,
> Terre et ciel, rien n'est plus de l'antique moment!
> Sur le songe oublié de l'homme et de la vie,
> L'oeil rouge de Sahil saigne éternellement_


Who, I believe is from Belgium.

Who cares where they are from? It is beautiful. Thank you


----------



## schigolch

Who cares, indeed?.

Though he was better known as a flautist and conductor, Philippe Gaubert was also a good composer. Let' hear one of his mélodies, the lyric and evanescent _Soir païen_, based on a poem by Albert Samain, for soprano, flute and piano:






_C'est un beau soir, couleur de rose et d'ambre clair
Le temple d'Adonis, en haut du promontoire, 
Découpe sur fond d'or sa colonnade noire,
Et la première étoile a brillé sur la mer...

Pendant qu'un roseau pur module un lent accord
Là-bas, Pan, accoudé sur les monts se soulève
Pour voir danser pieds nus les nymphes sur la grève
Et des vaisseaux d'Asie embaument le vieux port...

Des femmes, épuisant tout bas l'heure incertaine
Causent, l'urne appuyée au bord de la fontaine,
Et des boeufs accouplés délaissent les sillons...

La nuit vient parfumée aux roses de Syrie
Et Diane au croissant clair ce soir en rêverie,
Au fond des grands bois noirs qu'argente un long rayon

Baise ineffablement les yeux d'Endymion.
_


----------



## GoneBaroque

A new Composer and a new Soprano - delightful. Thank you

Here is a melodie by Saint-Saens sung by Anne Sofie von Otter


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Debussy's Trois Ballades de François Villon, sung by Camille Maurane, 1954 :






I.

Faulse beauté, qui tant me couste cher,
Rude en effect, hypocrite doulceur,
Amour dure, plus que fer, à mascher;
Nommer que puis de ma deffaçon seur.
Charme felon, la mort d'ung povre cueur,
Orgueil mussé, qui gens met au mourir,
Yeulx sans pitié! ne veult droict de rigueur
Sans empirer, ung povre secourir?

Mieulx m'eust valu avoir esté crier
Ailleurs secours, c'eust esté mon bonheur:
Rien ne m'eust sceu de ce fait arracher;
Trotter m'en fault en fuyte à deshonneur.
Haro, haro, le grand et le mineur!
Et qu'est cecy? mourray sans coup ferir,
Ou pitié peult, selon ceste teneur,
Sans empirer, ung povre secourir.

Ung temps viendra, qui fera desseicher,
Jaulnir, flestrir, vostre espanie fleur:
J'en risse lors, se tant peusse marcher,
Mais las! nenny: ce seroit donc foleur,
Vieil je seray; vous, laide et sans couleur.
Or, beuvez, fort, tant que ru peult courir.
Ne donnez pas à tous ceste douleur
Sans empirer, ung povre secourir

Prince amoureux, des amans le greigneur,
Vostre mal gré ne vouldroye encourir;
Mais tout franc cueur doit, par Nostre Seigneur,
Sans empirer, ung povre secourir

II.

Dame du ciel, regente terrienne, 
Emperière des infernaulx palux,
Recevez-moy, vostre humble chrestienne,
Que comprinse soye entre vos esleuz,
Ce non obstant qu'oncques riens ne valuz.
Les biens de vous, ma dame et ma maistresse,
Sont trop plus grans que ne suys pecheresse,
Sans lesquelz bien ame ne peult
Merir n'avoir les cieulx,
Je n'en suis mentèresse.
En ceste foy je vueil vivre et mourir.

À vostre Filz dictes que je suys sienne;
De luy soyent mes pechez aboluz:
Pardonnez-moy comme à l'Egyptienne,
Ou comme il feut au clerc Theophilus,
Lequel par vous fut quitte et absoluz,
Combien qu'il eust au diable faict promesse.
Preservez-moy que je n'accomplisse ce!
Vierge portant sans rompure encourir 
Le sacrement qu'on celebre à la messe.
En ceste foy je vueil vivre et mourir.

Femme je suis povrette et ancienne,
Qui riens ne sçay, oncques lettre ne leuz;
Au moustier voy dont suis paroissienne,
Paradis painct où sont harpes et luz,
Et ung enfer où damnez sont boulluz:
L'ung me faict paour, l'aultre joye et liesse.
La joye avoir faismoy, haulte Deesse,
A qui pecheurs doibvent tous recourir,
Comblez de foy, sans faincte ne paresse.
En ceste foy je vueil vivre et mourir.

III.

Quoy qu'on tient belles langagières
Florentines, Veniciennes, assez pour estre messaigières,
Et mesmement les anciennes;
Mais, soient Lombardes, Romaines, Genevoises,
À mes perils, Piemontoises, Savoysiennes,
Il n'est bon bec que de Paris.

De beau parler tiennent chayeres, 
Ce dit-on Napolitaines,
Et que sont bonnes cacquetières
Allemandes et Bruciennes;
Soient Grecques, Egyptiennes,
De Hongrie ou d'aultre païs,
Espaignolles ou Castellannes,
Il n'est bon bec que de Paris.

Brettes, Suysses, n'y sçavent guèrres,
Ne Gasconnes et Tholouzaines;
Du Petit Pont deux harangères les concluront,
Et les Lorraines, Anglesches ou Callaisiennes,
(ay-je beaucoup de lieux compris?)
Picardes, de Valenciennes...
Il n'est bon bec que de Paris.

Prince, aux dames parisiennes,
De bien parler donnez le prix;
Quoy qu'on die d'Italiennes,
Il n'est bon bec que de Paris.


----------



## schigolch

The english composer Leon Dudley, Sorabji, was inspired by Pierre Louys' below poem, _Roses du Soir_, to compose this beautiful art song for soprano and piano:






_Dès que la nuit monte au ciel, 
le monde est à nous, et aux dieux. 
Nous allons des champs à la source, 
des bois obscurs aux clairières, 
où nous mènent nos pieds nus.

Les petites étoiles brillent assez 
pour les petites ombres que nous sommes. 
Quelquefois, sous les branches basses, 
nous trouvons des biches endormies.

Mais plus charmant la nuit que toute autre chose, 
il est un lieu connu de nous seuls 
et qui nous attire à travers la forêt : 
un buisson de roses mystérieuses.

Car rien n'est divin sur la terre 
à l'égal du parfum des roses dans la nuit. 
Comment se fait-il qu'au temps où j'étais seule 
je ne m'en sentais pas enivrée ?_


----------



## Il_Penseroso

schigolch said:


> The english composer Leon Dudley, Sorabji, was inspired by Pierre Louys' below poem, _Roses du Soir_, to compose this beautiful art song for soprano and piano:


Very beautiful ...

And now is Ravel and his famous cycle Histoires Naturelles (Nature Stories) composed in 1906 after Jules Renard, one of the best song cycles I've ever heard. 
Here is the lovely voice of Nan Merriman, recorded live in 1960, a beautiful interpretation of this Ravel's masterwork :






I. Le paon (The peacock)

Il va sûrement se marier aujourd'hui.

Ce devait être pour hier. 
En habit de gala, il était prêt.

Il n'attendait que sa fiancée. 
Elle n'est pas venue. 
Elle ne peut tarder.

Glorieux, il se promène 
avec une allure de prince indien 
et porte sur lui les riches présents d'usage.

L'amour avive l'éclat de ses couleurs 
et son aigrette tremble comme une lyre.

La fiancée n'arrive pas.

Il monte au haut du toit 
et regarde du côté du soleil.

Il jette son cri diabolique :

Léon ! Léon !

C'est ainsi qu'il appelle sa fiancée. 
Il ne voit rien venir et personne ne répond. 
Les volailles habituées 
ne lèvent même point la tête. 
Elles sont lasses de l'admirer. 
Il redescend dans la cour, 
si sûr d'être beau 
qu'il est incapable de rancune.

Son mariage sera pour demain.

Et, ne sachant que faire 
du reste de la journée, 
il se dirige vers le perron. 
Il gravit les marches, 
comme des marches de temple, 
d'un pas officiel.

Il relève sa robe 
à queue toute lourde des yeux 
qui n'ont pu se détacher d'elle.

Il répète encore une fois la cérémonie.

II.Le grillon (The cricket)

C'est l'heure où, las d'errer, 
l'insecte nègre revient de promenade 
et répare avec soin le désordre de son domaine.

D'abord il ratisse ses étroites allées de sable.

Il fait du bran de scie qu'il écarte 
au seuil de sa retraite.

Il lime la racine de cette grande herbe 
propre à le harceler.

Il se repose.

Puis il remonte sa minuscule montre.

A-t-il fini ? Est-elle cassée ? 
Il se repose encore un peu.

Il rentre chez lui et ferme sa porte.

Longtemps il tourne sa clé 
dans la serrure délicate.

Et il écoute :

Point d'alarme dehors.

Mais il ne se trouve pas en sûreté.

Et comme par une chaînette 
dont la poulie grince, 
il descend jusqu'au fond de la terre.

On n'entend plus rien.

Dans la campagne muette, 
les peupliers se dressent comme des doigts 
en l'air et désignent la lune.






III.Le cygne (The Swan)

Il glisse sur le bassin, comme un traîneau blanc, 
de nuage en nuage. Car il n'a faim que des nuages floconneux 
qu'il voit naître, bouger, et se perdre dans l'eau.

C'est l'un d'eux qu'il désire. Il le vise du bec, 
et il plonge tout à coup son col vêtu de neige.

Puis, tel un bras de femme sort d'une manche, il retire.

Il n'a rien.

Il regarde : les nuages effarouchés ont disparu.

Il ne reste qu'un instant désabusé, 
car les nuages tardent peu à revenir, et, 
là-bas, où meurent les ondulations de l'eau, 
en voici un qui se reforme.

Doucement, sur son léger coussin de plumes, 
le cygne rame et s'approche...

Il s'épuise à pêcher de vains reflets, 
et peut-être qu'il mourra, victime de cette illusion, 
avant d'attraper un seul morceau de nuage.

Mais qu'est-ce que je dis ?

Chaque fois qu'il plonge, il fouille du bec 
la vase nourrissante et ramène un ver.

Il engraisse comme une oie.

IV.Le martin-pêcheur (The kingfisher)

Ça n'a pas mordu, ce soir,
mais je rapporte une rare émotion.

Comme je tenais ma perche de ligne tendue, 
un martin-pêcheur est venu s'y poser.

Nous n'avons pas d'oiseau plus éclatant. 
Il semblait une grosse fleur bleue
au bout d'une longue tige. 
La perche pliait sous le poids. 
Je ne respirais plus, tout fier d'être pris 
pour un arbre par un martin-pêcheur.

Et je suis sûr qu'il ne s'est pas envolé de peur,
mais qu'il a cru qu'il ne faisait que passer
d'une branche à une autre.

V.Le pintade (The guinea‑fowl)

C'est la bossue de ma cour.
Elle ne rêve que plaies à cause de sa bosse.

Les poules ne lui disent rien :
Brusquement, elle se précipite et les harcèle.

Puis elle baisse sa tête, penche le corps,
et, de toute la vitesse de ses pattes maigres,
elle court frapper, de son bec dur,
juste au centre de la roue d'une dinde.

Cette poseuse l'agaçait.

Ainsi, la tête bleuie, ses barbillons à vif,
cocardière, elle rage du matin au soir.
Elle se bat sans motif, 
peut-être parce qu'elle s'imagine 
toujours qu'on se moque de sa taille, 
de son crâne chauve et de sa queue basse.

Et elle ne cesse de jeter un cri discordant
qui perce l'aire comme un pointe.

Parfois elle quitte la cour et disparaît.
Elle laisse aux volailles pacifiques 
un moment de répit.
Mais elle revient plus turbulente et plus criarde.
Et, frénétique, elle se vautre par terre.

Qu'a-t'elle donc ?

La sournoise fait une farce.

Elle est allée pondre son oeuf à la campagne.

Je peux le chercher si ça m'amuse.

Et elle se roule dans la poussière comme une bossue

(Jules Renard, Histoires naturelles, 1894)


----------



## GoneBaroque

Three more by Gabriel Fauré

Chanson du pêcheur - Dame Janet Baker






Chanson d'amour - Barbara Bonney






Serenade Toscane - Diana Damrau


----------



## schigolch

Henri Sauguet was a french composer from Bordeaux that never reached a big fame outside of France. He was also a creator of simple, clear and enchanting mélodies. One of his best works is the song cycle "Six mélodies sur des poems symbolistes", based on poems by Mallarmé, Laforgue and Baudelaire.

We can hear below the fifth song from the cycle, _Le Chat_, in the voice of Felicity Lott:






_Dans ma cervelle se promène,
Ainsi qu'en son appartement,
Un beau chat, fort, doux et charmant.
Quand il miaule, on l'entend à peine,

Tant son timbre est tendre et discret;
Mais que sa voix s'apaise ou gronde,
Elle est toujours riche et profonde.
C'est là son charme et son secret.

Cette voix, qui perle et qui filtre
Dans mon fonds le plus ténébreux,
Me remplit comme un vers nombreux
Et me réjouit comme un philtre.

Elle endort les plus cruels maux
Et contient toutes les extases;
Pour dire les plus longues phrases,
Elle n'a pas besoin de mots.

Non, il n'est pas d'archet qui morde
Sur mon coeur, parfait instrument,
Et fasse plus royalement
Chanter sa plus vibrante corde,

Que ta voix, chat mystérieux,
Chat séraphique, chat étrange,
En qui tout est, comme en un ange,
Aussi subtil qu'harmonieux!
_


----------



## schigolch

André Caplet made some incursions into the genre of mélodie. This small jewel, _Deux Sonnets_, for soprano and harp, was published in 1925, based on texts by Joachim du Bellay and Pierre de Ronsard:






________________________________________________________________________

_Quand reverrai-je, hélas, de mon petit village
Fumer la cheminée, et en quelle saison,
Reverrai-je le clos de ma pauvre maison,
Qui m'est une province et beaucoup davantage?_

________________________________________________________________________

_Doux fut le trait, qu'Amour hors de sa trousse
Pour me tuer, me tira doucement, 
Quand je fus pris au doux commencement
D'une douceur si doucettement douce.
Doux est son ris et sa voix qui me pousse
L'âme du corps, qui s'enfuit lentement
Devant son luth touché mignardement
Chantant mes vers animez de son pouce.

Telle douceur de sa voix coule en l'air
Qu'on ne sçaurait sans l'entendre parler,
Sçavoir comment le plaisir nous appelle.

Sans l'ouyr, dis-je, Amour mesme enchanter,
Doucement rire et doucement chanter
Et moi mourir doucement auprès d'elle._


----------



## GoneBaroque

Very lovely. Certainly the Harp adds a great deal to the impression. Thanks again for another Gem.


----------



## schigolch

Thanks.

Maurice Delage, a disciple of Maurice Ravel, was fascinated by indian classical music. In his worklist there are several examples of that fascination, like those _Quatre poèmes hindous_, celebrating four beautiful cities of the subcontinent: Madras (Chennai), Lahore, Bénarès (Varanasi) and Jeypur (Jaipur).

Perhaps the two first pieces are the best. _Madras_ is based on sanscrit texts and it's sung by Janet Baker:

_Une belle à la taille svelte
se promène sous les arbres de la forêt,
en se reposant de temps en temps.
Ayant relevé de la main
les trois voiles d'or
qui lui couvre les seins,
elle renvoie à la lune
les rayons dont elle était baignée.
_






While Lahore is inspired on a poem by Heine, and we can listen to it in the voice of Anne Sofie von Otter:

_Un sapin isolé se dresse sur une montagne
Aride du Nord. Il sommeille.
La glace et la neige l'environne
D'un manteau blanc.

Il rêve d'un palmier qui là-bas
Dans l'Orient lointain se désole,
Solitaire et taciturne,
Sur la pente de son rocher brûlant_


----------



## GoneBaroque

Two lovely songs and two lovely singers. Enriched by the exotic touches of India.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Dame Joan Sutherland sings Gounod's Sérénade "Quand tu chantes, bercée" after Victor Hugo.

"C'est très élégant" as I can say, just like a pure childish heart !






Quand tu chantes, bercée
Le soir entre mes bras,
Entends-tu ma pensée
Qui te répond tout bas?
Ton doux chant me rappelle
Les plus beaux de mes jours.

Ah! Chantez, chantez ma belle
Chantez, chantez toujours
Chantez! Chantez, ma belle,
Chantez toujours.
Chantez, ma belle, 
Chantez toujours.

Quand tu dors, calme et pure,
dans l'ombre, sous mes yeux,
ton haleine murmure
des mots harmonieux.
Ton beau corps se révèle
sans voile et sans atours...

Ah! Dormez, dormez, ma belle
Dormez, dormez toujours
Dormez! Dormez, ma belle,
Dormez toujours.
Dormez, ma belle, dormez toujours.

Since Gounod picked only two stanzas from the original version, here we have Hugo's poem completely :

Quand tu chantes, bercée
Le soir entre mes bras,
Entends-tu ma pensée
Qui te répond tout bas?
Ton doux chant me rappelle
Les plus beaux de mes jours.
Chantez, ma belle,
Chantez toujours!

L' homme c' est mon homme. La Voix
elle s' approche à chaque couplet. 
Quand tu ris, sur ta bouche
L'amour s'épanouit,
Et soudain le farouche
Soupçon s'évanouit.
Ah! le rire fidèle
prouve un coeur sans détours!
Riez, ma belle,
Riez, toujours!

Quand tu dors, calme et pure,
dans l'ombre, sous mes yeux,
ton haleine murmure
des mots harmonieux.
Ton beau corps se révèle
sans voile et sans atours... 
dormez, ma belle,
dormez toujours!

Quand tu me dis: je t' aime !
ô ma beauté! Je croi !
Je crois que le ciel même
s' ouvre au-dessus de moi!
Ton regard étincelle
du beau feu des amours... 
aimez, ma belle,
aimez toujours!
Vois-tu? Toute la vie
tient dans ces quatre mots,
tous les biens qu' on envie,
tous les biens sans les maux!
Tout ce qui peut séduire
tout ce qui peut charmer... 
chanter et rire,
dormir, aimer

(Victor Hugo, from Marie Tudor)


----------



## schigolch

The french organist and composer Louis Vierne was also a lover of mélodie.

Below we can listen to _Les Hiboux_, based on a poem by Baudelaire:






_Sous les ifs noirs qui les abritent,
Les hiboux se tiennent rangés,
Ainsi que des dieux étrangers,
Dardant leur oeil rouge. Ils méditent.

Sans remuer ils se tiendront
Jusqu'à l'heure mélancolique
Où, poussant le soleil oblique,
Les ténèbres s'établiront.

Leur attitude au sage enseigne
Qu'il faut en ce monde qu'il craigne
Le tumulte et le mouvement;

L'homme ivre d'une ombre qui passe
Porte toujours le châtiment
D'avoir voulu changer de place._


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Théophile Gautier's poem _Le spectre de la rose_ from _La Comédie de la Mort_ published in 1838 has been the source of a couple of songs by several composers as well as Berlioz.










Berlioz composed the song cycle _Les nuits d'été Op.7_, based on 6 poems by Gautier. Originally written for low voice and piano, but later Berlioz decided to arrange it for orchestra and this is the version which is now frequently used for performances. _Le spectre de la rose_ is the second number of the cycle with some little alterations by Berlioz which is indicated bellow.

Here we have several recordings of this lovely song by great singers uploaded to youtube :

A historical recording by Maggie Teyte, Debussy's favorite soprano :






Elenor Steber :






Régine Crespin, 1964, possibly a TV broadcast (I'm not sure):






Again Régine Crespin, this time a live concert in 1967, accompanied by Piano :


----------



## Il_Penseroso

(Le Spectre de la rose, continued from the post before, due to limitation of the number of inserted objocts)

Janet Baker :






Jessy Norman :






and finally, Anne sofie von Otter :






Le spectre de la rose

Soulève ta paupière close
Qu'effleure un songe virginal ;
Je suis le spectre d'une rose
Que tu portais hier au bal.
Tu me pris encore emperlée
Des pleurs d'argent de l'arrosoir, 
Et parmi la fête étoilée
Tu me promenas tout le soir.

Ô toi qui de ma mort fus cause,
Sans que tu puisses le chasser
Toute la nuit [1] mon spectre rose
A ton chevet viendra danser.
Mais ne crains rien, je ne réclame
Ni messe, ni De Profundis ;
Ce léger parfum est mon âme
Et j'arrive du paradis.

Mon destin fut digne d'envie :
Pour avoir un trépas [2] si beau,
Plus d'un aurait donné sa vie,
Car j'ai ta gorge pour [3] tombeau,
Et sur l'albâtre où je repose
Un poète avec un baiser
Ecrivit : Ci-gît une rose
Que tous les rois vont jalouser

[1] Berlioz used "Toutes les nuits"
[2] Berlioz used "Et pour avoir un sort" 
[3] Berlioz used "Car sur ton sein j'ai mon"


----------



## schigolch

One of my favourite mélodies is _Infidelité_, by Reynaldo Hahn. Hard to think of another portrait so elegant and restrained, of a mischievous emotion and a fugitive moment.

We can hear two very different versions. First by countertenor Nicholas Spanos:






and then baritone Vaughn Lindquist:






_Voici l'orme qui balance 
Son ombre sur le sentier: 
Voici le jeune églantier, 
Le bois où dort le silence. 
Le banc de pierre où le soir 
Nous aimions à nous asseoir.

Voici la voûte embaumée 
D'ébéniers et de lilas, 
Où, lorsque nous étions las, 
Ensemble, ma bien aimée! 
Sous des guirlandes de fleurs, 
Nous laissions fuir les chaleurs.

L'air est pur, le gazon doux ... 
Rien n'a donc changé que vous_


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Poulenc Deux Poèmes de Louis Aragon, FP. 122 sung by Régine Crespin, 1969 Live Concert :






I. C

J'ai traversé les ponts de Cé
C'est là que tout a commencé

Une chanson des temps passés
Parle d'un chevalier blessé

D'une rose sur la chaussée
Et d'un corsage délacé

Du chateau d'un duc insensé
Et des cygnes dans les fossés

De la prairie où vient danser
Une éternelle fiancée

Et j'ai bu comme un lait glacé
Le long lai des gloires faussées

La Loire emporte mes pensées
Avec les voitures versées

Et les armes désamorcées
Et les larmes mal effacées

Ô ma France, ô ma délaissée
J'ai traversé les ponts de Cé.

II. Fêtes galantes

On voit des marquis sur des bicyclettes
On voit des marlous en cheval jupon
On voit des morveux avec des voilettes
On voit des pompiers brûler les pompons

On voit des mots jetés à la voirie
On voit des mots élevés au pavois
On voit les pieds des enfants de Marie
On voit le dos des diseuses à voix

On voit des voitures à gazogène
On voit aussi des voitures à bras
On voit des lascars que les longs nez gênent
On voit des coïons de dix-huit carats

On voit ici ce que l'on voit ailleurs
On voit des demoiselles dévoyées
On voit des voyous, on voit des voyeurs
On voit sous les ponts passer des noyés

On voit chômer les marchands de chaussures
On voit mourir d'ennui les mireurs d'oeufs
On voit péricliter les valeurs sûres
Et fuir la vie à la six-quartre-deux


----------



## schigolch

French composer Marie-Joseph Canteloube, apart from some operas, devoted a good part of his work to mélodies, based mainly in the folklore of Auvergne, his native region.

Soprano Dawn Upshaw is singing below three mélodies from "Chants d´Auvergne":


----------



## schigolch

Arguably his best work was in the field of instrumental music, but French composer Jacques Ibert was also the author of some interesting mélodies.

For instance, this small song cycle, _Les quatre chansons de Don Quichotte à Dulcinée_, used also in the movie on the knight from La Mancha, directed by G. W. Pabst:


----------



## schigolch

Jean Cras was a French composer (and sailor) that wrote a good number of mélodies.

Among them, the small song cycle _Cinq Robaiyat d'Omar Khayyâm_, from which we can hear the fifth and last piece:






_Serviteurs n'apportez pas les lampes, 
puisque mes convives exténués se sont endormis. 
J'y vois suffisamment pour distinguer leur pâleur. 
Etendus et froids, ils seront ainsi dans la nuit du tombeau. 
N'apportez pas les lampes, car il n'y a pas d'aube chez les morts._


----------



## Il_Penseroso

schigolch said:


> Arguably his best work was in the field of instrumental music, but French composer Jacques Ibert was also the author of some interesting mélodies.
> 
> For instance, this small song cycle, _Les quatre chansons de Don Quichotte à Dulcinée_, used also in the movie on the knight from La Mancha, directed by G. W. Pabst


Did you know Ravel sued the film company? He was comissioned to wrote the music before Ibert, but the company decided to use Ibert's version due to Ravel's delay in finishing the work...

Anyway, now we can listen to Ravel's last complete work Don Quichotte à Dulcinée after 3 poems by Paul Morand, very beautiful :

Sung by Gerard Souzay






Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau






and Thomas Allen






I.Chanson romanesque (dedicated to Robert Cousinou)

Si vous me disiez que la terre
À tant tourner vous offensa,
Je lui dépêcherais Pança:
Vous la verriez fixe et se taire.

Si vous me disiez que l'ennui
Vous vient du ciel trop fleuri d'astres,
Déchirant les divins cadastres,
Je faucherais d'un coup la nuit.

Si vous me disiez que l'espace
Ainsi vidé ne vous plaît point,
Chevalier dieu, la lance au poing.
J'étoilerais le vent qui passe.

Mais si vous disiez que mon sang
Est plus à moi qu'à vous, ma Dame,
Je blêmirais dessous le blâme
Et je mourrais, vous bénissant.

Ô Dulcinée.

II.Chanson épique (dedicated to Martial Singher, Singher gave the premiere of the work)

Bon Saint Michel qui me donnez loisir
De voir ma Dame et de l'entendre,
Bon Saint Michel qui me daignez choisir
Pour lui complaire et la défendre,
Bon Saint Michel veuillez descendre
Avec Saint Georges sur l'autel
De la Madone au bleu mantel.

D'un rayon du ciel bénissez ma lame
Et son égale en pureté
Et son égale en piété
Comme en pudeur et chasteté:
Ma Dame,

Ô grands Saint Georges et Saint Michel
L'ange qui veille sur ma veille,
Ma douce Dame si pareille
À Vous, Madone au bleu mantel!
Amen.

III.Chanson à boire (dedicated to Robert Bourdin)

Foin du bâtard, illustre Dame,
Qui pour me perdre à vos doux yeux
Dit que l'amour et le vin vieux
Mettent en deuill mon coeur, mon âme!

Ah! Je bois à la joie!
La joie est le seul but
Où je vais droit... 
Lorsque j'ai ... lorsque j'ai bu!

Foin du jaloux, brune maîtresse,
Qui geint, qui pleure et fait serment
D'être toujours ce pâle amant
Qui met de l'eau dans son ivresse!

Ah! Je bois à la joie!...


----------



## schigolch

Olivier Messian and Claire Delbos​
In 1936, very much in love with her first wife, Claire Delbos, (fondly nicknamed Mi, by her husband), Olivier Messiaen wrote for her a song cycle for piano and soprano, _Poèmes pour Mi_. One year later, a second version for orchestra was also published.

Unfortunately, Claire Delbos mental health was very delicate, and some years later she was put in an asylum, where she eventually died. But we will always have this beautiful music, that the young Claire inspired to her husband:

Olivier Messian - _Poèmes pour Mi_ - Paysage

_II. Paysage 
Le lac comme un gros bijou bleu. 
La route pleine de chagrins et de fondrières, 
Mes pieds qui hésitent dans la poussière, 
Le lac comme un gros bijou bleu. 
Et la voilà, verte et bleue comme le 
paysage! 
Entre le blé et le soleil je vois son visage: 
Elle sourit, la main sur les yeux. 
Le lac comme un gros bijou bleu. _


----------



## schigolch

We can hear Phidylé, de Duparc, in two different versions, for soprano and baritone, in the voices of Maggie Teyte and Gérard Souzay:











The poem is by Leconte de Lisle:

_L'herbe est molle au sommeil sous les frais peupliers,
Aux pentes des sources moussues,
Qui dans les prés en fleur germant par mille issues,
Se perdent sous les noirs halliers.

Repose, ô Phidylé! Midi sur les feuillages
Rayonne et t'invite au sommeil.
Par le trèfle et le thym, seules, en plein soleil,
Chantent les abeilles volages.

Un chaud parfum circule au détour des sentiers,
La rouge fleur des blés s'incline,
Et les oiseaux, rasant de l'aile la colline,
Cherchent l'ombre des églantiers.

Mais, quand l'Astre, incliné sur sa courbe éclatante,
Verra ses ardeurs s'apaiser,
Que ton plus beau sourire et ton meilleur baiser
Me récompensent de l'attente!
_


----------



## BalloinMaschera

Souzay must go down in history as one of the best songsters that ever graced vocal composition.


----------



## schigolch

One of the best french opera composers, Jules Massenet was also a good practitioner of the art of creating beautiful mélodies (he wrote around two hundred), like this _Sérénade andalouse_, using a dreamy Habanera rythm, sung by Philippe Jaroussky in Andalusia itself, in the city of Granada, with the birds singing in the famous "Patio de los Mármoles".

A courtship in Seville, and a wound in the heart...






_Pourquoi chanter
L'amoureuse ivresse?
Pourquoi m´aimer?
Folle est ta tendresse!
Mon âme, un jour, s'endormit glacée
Après un ardent baiser.
La flamme meurt effacée;
Pourquoi m´aimer?
Comme un vain songe,
Un beau mensonge,
Comme un vain songe,
Un beau mensonge,
Ah!
Je garde l'ardent baiser;
Pourquoi donc m´aimer?

Aux corridas,
Dont Séville est fière.
Des Señoras
J'étais la première,
Et je riais quand à mon oreille
Un galant parlait tout bas.
L'amour toujours veille,
Il m'a surprise, hélas!
Aveu timide,
Heure rapide,
Aveu timide,
Heure rapide,
Ah!
Langueur du premier amour,
Volupté d´un jour!

Et dans les bois
Je vais, oublieuse,
Et nulle voix
Ne me rend joyeuse.
J'ai froid au cœur et l'amour frivole
A pris mon premier baiser.
D'amour la chanson est folle,
Pourquoi m´aimer?
Comme le rêve
Que l'aube achève,
Comme le rêve,
Que l'aube achève,
Ah!
Tu fuis, volupté d´un jour,
Hélas! sans retour!
Hélas! pourquoi donc m´aimer? _


----------



## schigolch

From the small song cycle by Guy Ropartz, "Quatre poèmes d'après l'Intermezzo" based on texts by Heine, we can listen the second one, _Pourquoi vois-je pâlir la rose parfumée?_, of an unabashed romanticism, in the voice of French baritone Vincent Le Texier:






_Pourquoi vois-je pâlir la rose parfumée?
Dis-moi, dis-moi, ma bien-aimée,
Dis-moi pourquoi!
Pourquoi, dans le gazon touffu, les violettes,
Si fraîches d'habitude, ont-elles aujourd'hui
Un air d'ennui?
Pourquoi le chant des alouettes
Si nostalgiquement meurt-il par les chemins?
Pourquoi s'exhale-t-il des bosquets de jasmins
La funéraire odeur qui sort des cassolettes?
Pourquoi, semblable au feu suprême d'un flambeau
Qui s'éteint, le soleil à l'horizon sans borne
Jette-t-il un éclat moins ardent et moins beau?
Pourquoi la terre entière est-elle grise et morne
Comme un tombeau?
Pourquoi suis-je si las, si triste et si malade?
Ma chère bien-aimée oh! dis-le, dis-le moi,
Si tu, trouves encore un mot qui persuade,
Dis-moi pourquoi tu m'as abandonné?
Pourquoi?_


----------



## schigolch

Another French mélodie, by a non French composer.

This one comes from Spanish musician Isaac Albéniz, based on a poem by Alfred de Musset, _Chanson de Barberine_:






_Beau chevalier qui partez pour la guerre,
Qu'allez-vous faire 
Si loin d'ici?
Voyez-vous pas que la nuit est profonde,
Et que le monde
n'est que souci?

Vous qui croyez qu'une amour délaissée
De la pensée 
S'enfuit ainsi,
Hélas! hélas! chercheurs de renommée,
Votre fumée
S'envole aussi.

Beau chevalier qui partez pour la guerre,
Qu'allez-vous faire
Si loin de nous?
J'en vais pleurer, moi qui me laissais dire
Que mon sourire 
Était si doux._


----------



## schigolch

Now, an american composer, Samuel Barber, puts in music five poems written in French, by an Austrian writer, Rainer Maria Rilke, in the song cycle _Mélodies passagères_.

This is the first mélodie, "Puisque tout passe":






_Puisque tout passe, faisons
la mélodie passagère;
celle qui nous désaltère,
aura de nous raison.

Chantons ce qui nous quitte
avec amour et art;
soyons plus vite
que le rapide départ._


----------



## schigolch

It's the turn of an English composer, none other than Benjamin Britten setting in music poems by Rimbaud, in _Les Illuminations_.






_Ce sont des villes ! C'est un peuple pour qui se sont montés ces
Alleghanys et ces Libans de rêve ! Des chalets de cristal et de bois
qui se meuvent sur des rails et des poulies invisibles. Les vieux
cratères ceints de colosses et de palmiers de cuivre rugissent
mélodieusement dans les feux.

Des cortèges de Mabs en robes rousses, opalines,
montent des ravines. Là-haut, les pieds dans la cascade et les ronces,
les cerfs tettent Diane. Les Bacchantes des banlieues sanglotent et la
lune brûle et hurle. Vénus entre dans les cavernes des forgerons et
des ermites. Des groupes de beffrois chantent les idées des
peuples. Des châteaux bâtis en os sort la musique inconnue._


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Some information about Hahn...French? More or less...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reynaldo_Hahn

Martin


----------



## schigolch

Reynaldo Hahn's origins were in Venezuela, yes. 

From a recital in Caracas, let's listen to another of Hahn's marvelous mélodies, _Paysage_, based on a poem by André Theuriet:






_A deux pas de la mer qu'on entend bourdonner
Je sais un coin perdu de la terre bretonne
Où j'aurais tant aimé, pendant les jours d'automne,
Chère, à vous emmener!

Des chênes faisant cercle autour d'une fontaine,
Quelques hêtres épars, un vieux moulin désert,
Une source dont l'eau claire a le reflet vert
De vos yeux de sirène *

La mésange, au matin, sous la feuille jaunie,
Viendrait chanter pour nous *
Et la mer, nuit et jour,
Viendrait accompagner nos caresses d'amour
De sa basse infinie!_


----------



## schigolch

Continuing this mini-cycle of "non French French mélodies", we can listen to italian composer Alfredo Casella, in a cycle for voice an piano wrote in 1915 (later adapted for chamber orchestra), based on 'Gitanjali' by Tagore, in French translation by André Gide. It makes you wonder the contrast between the serene meditations of Tagore, and the raging Great War.






_O toi, suprême accomplissement de la vie,
Mort, o ma mort, accours et parle-moi tout bas
Jour après jour j'ai veillé pour t'attendre;
pour toi j'ai supporté les joies et les angoisses del la vie.
Tout ce que je suis, tout ce que j'ai, et mon espoir
et mon amour, tout a toujours oulé vers toi
dans le mystére.
Un dernier éclair de tes yeaux et ma vie
sera tienne à jamais.
On a tressé des fleurs et la couronne
est prête pour l'époux.
Après les épusailles l'épouseée quittera sa demeure,
et seule ira dans la nuit solitaire
à la rencentre de son Seigneur._


----------



## schigolch

_Le temps de lilas_ is part of Ernest Chausson's "Poème de l'amour et de la mer", based on a poem by his friend Maurice Bouchor, a piece for voice and orchestra, but was also detached as an independent mélodie.

We can listen to the version for piano, sung by Nathalie Stutzmann:






_Le temps des lilas et le temps des roses
Ne reviendra plus à ce printemps-ci ;
Le temps des lilas et le temps des roses
Est passés, le temps des œillets aussi.

Le vent a changé, les cieux sont moroses,
Et nous n'irons plus courir, et cueillir 
Les lilas en fleur et les belles roses ;
Le printemps est triste et ne peut fleurir.

Oh ! joyeux et doux printemps de l'année,
Qui vins, l'an passé, nous ensoleiller,
Notre fleur d'amour est si bien fanée,
Las ! que ton baiser ne peut l'éveiller!

Et toi, que fais-tu ? pas de fleurs écloses,
Point de gai soleil ni d'ombrages frais ;
Le temps des lilas et le temps des roses 
Avec notre amour est mort à jamais._


----------



## schigolch

Claude Debussy's song cycle, _Le promenoir des deux amants_, is sung by Régine Crespin. There are three mélodies:

1.- Auprès de cette grotte sombre
2.- Crois mon conseil, chère Climène
3.- Je tremble en voyant ton visage


----------



## schigolch

In a merrier note we can listen to Léo Delibes, _Les filles de Cadix_, sung by Natalie Dessay. The poem is by Alfred de Musset, and had also being put in music by Debussy and Pauline Viardot-García.






_Nous venions de voir le taureau,
Trois garçons, trois fillettes,
Sur la pelouse il faisait beau,
Et nous dansions un bolero
Au son des castagnettes;
Dites-moi, voisin,
Si j'ai bonne mine,
Et si ma basquine
Va bien, ce matin,
Vous me trouvez la taille fine?
Ah! ah!
Les filles de Cadix aiment assez cela.

Et nous dansions un bolero
Un soir c'était dimanche,
Vers nous s'en vint un hidalgo
Cousu d'or, la plume au chapeau,
Et la poing sur la hanche:
Si tu veux de moi,
Brune au doux sourire,
Tu n'as qu'a le dire,
Cette or est à toi.
Passez votre chemin, beau sire,
Ah! Ah!
Les filles de Cadix n'entendent pas cela.

Et nous dansions un bolero,
Au pied de la colline.
Sur le chemin passait Diégo,
Qui pour tout bien n'a qu'un manteau
Et qu'une mandoline:
La belle aux doux yeux,
Veux-tu qu'à l'église
Demain te conduise
Un amant jaloux?
Jaloux! jaloux! quelle sottise!
Ah! ah!
Les filles de Cadix craignent ce défaut là!_


----------



## schigolch

An entire song cycle... but it's only the _Petit cours de moral_, wrote in 1941 by Arthur Honegger based on texts by Giraudoux. It was premiered in Paris, in 1942, with Pierre Bernac singing and Francis Poulenc at the piano:






*1. Jeanne*
_Dans Londres, la grand ville
il est un être plus seul 
qu'un naufragé dans son île
et qu'un mort dans un linceul
Grand badaud petit rentier_

*2. Adèle*
_A Douvres un original
tombe un jour dans le chenal
il appelle au sauvetage 
Il se cramponne au récif 
mais vers lui nul coeur ne nage 
Adèle, ainsi meur l'oisif.
Jeanne voilà son métier._

*3. Cécile*
_Le grandchinois de Lancastre
vous attire avec des fleurs
puis vous inonde d'odeurs...
bientôt sa pipe est votre astre!
Du lys au pavot, Cécile,
la route, hélas, est docile._

*4. Irène*
_Le Lord prévôt d'Edimbourg
Dit que l'amour est chimère
Mais un jour il perd sa mère
Ses larmes coulent toujours
Irène petite Irène
l'Amour c'est la grande peine._

*5. Rosemonde*
_Qu'as-tu vu dans ton exil?
Disait à Spencer sa femme,
à Rome, à Vienne,
à Pergame, à Calcutta? 
Rien! fit-il
Veux-tu découvrir le monde?
Ferme tes yeux, Rosemonde.
_


----------



## schigolch

Georges Hüe was a long-lived and respected French composer, that never was considered a first rate musician.

Here we can listen to one of his mélodies, _Soir Païen_, sung by the Romanian mezzo Elena Cernei.






_La lune glisse sous les bois
Sa paleur douce et opalune

Ecoutes tu toutes les voix
Monter du fond de toutes les ravines?

Soit silencieuse! Ecoute Ecoute, 
Une flûte prélude au fond du bois

Je rêve de formes sur la route
Qui font revivre l'autreois.

Oublirons-nous que l'huere est brêve
Et que l'aurore reviendra

Les fleurs de nuit versent un rêve
Mais le soleil les referrmera._


----------



## schigolch

Charles Lecocq was a prolific composer of operetta and opéra comique, but also found the time to wrote some mélodies. By far the most popular of them were the _Six Fables de Jean de la Fontaine_, from which we can listen to "Le corbeau et le renard":






_Maître Corbeau, sur un arbre perché, 
Tenait en son bec un fromage.
Maître Renard, par l'odeur alléché, 
Lui tint à peu près ce langage:
Hé! Bonjour, Monsieur du Corbeau.
Que vous êtes joli! Que vous me semblez beau!
Sans mentir, si votre ramage
Se rapporte à votre plumage,
Vous êtes le phénix des hôtes de ces bois.
A ces mots le corbeau ne se sent pas de joie;
Et, pour montrer sa belle voix, 
Il ouvre un large bec, laisse tombe sa proie.
Le renard s'en saisit, et dit: Mon bon monsieur,
Apprenez que tout flatteur
Vit aux dépens de celui qui l'écoute:
Cette leçon vaut bien un fromage, sans doute.
Le corbeau, honteux et confus,
Jura, mais un peu tard, qu'on ne l'y prendrait plus_


----------



## schigolch

_Le Lac_, by Louis Niedermeyer, based on a poem by Lamartine.

This mélodie is sung by the historical French bass Just Nivette:






_Un soir, t'en souvient-il? nous voguions en silence;
On n'entendait au loin, sur l'onde et sous les cieux,
Que le bruit des rameurs qui frappaient en cadence
Tes flots harmonieux.

O lac! rochers muets! grottes! forêt obscure!
Vous que le temps épargne ou qu'il peut rajeunir
Gardez de cette nuit, gardez, belle nature,
Gardez au moins le souvenir!
_


----------



## schigolch

_La voyante_, written by Henri Sauguet in 1932, is not properly mélodie, but rather a cantata for soprano and chamber orchestra, but we can take advantage and listen to the great Germaine Cernay:


----------



## schigolch

Georges Bizet, "Ouvre ton coeur", based on a poem by Delâtre:

_La marguerite a fermé sa corolle,
L'ombre a fermé les yeux du jour.
Belle, me tiendras-tu parole?
Ouvre ton coeur à mon amour.

Ouvre ton coeur, ô jeune ange, à ma flamme,
Qu'un rêve charme ton sommeil.
Je veux reprendre mon âme,
Comme une fleur s'ouvre au soleil!_

Philippe Jaroussky






Georges Thill






Nathalie Manfrino


----------



## schigolch

Between 1925 and 1926, Maurice Ravel wrote a small song cycle, under the title of "Trois chansons madécasses", based on poems by Evariste Désiré Parny.

Instead of just the piano, Ravel accompanied the voice also with flute and cello. We can listen to the first song in the cycle, _Nahandove_, sung by Raina Kabaivanska:






_Nahandove, ô belle Nahandove! 
L'oiseau nocturne a commencé ses cris, 
la pleine lune brille sur ma tête, 
et la rosée naissante humecte mes cheveux. 
Voici l'heure: qui peut t'arrêter, 
Nahahndove, ô belle Nahandove!

Le lit de feuilles est préparé; 
je l'ai parsemé de fleurs et d'herbes odoriférantes; 
il est digne de tes charmes. 
Nahandove, ô belle Nahandove!

Elle vient. J'ai reconnu la respiration 
précipitée que donne une marche rapide; 
j'entends le froissement de la pagne qui l'enveloppe; 
c'est elle, c'est Nahandove, la belle Nahandove!

Reprends haleine, ma jeune amie; 
repose-toi sur mes genoux. 
Que ton regard est enchanteur! 
Que le mouvement de ton sein est vif et délicieux 
sous la main qui le presse! 
Tu souris, Nahandove, ô belle Nahandove!

Tes baisers pénètrent jusqu'à l'âme; 
tes caresses brûlent tous mes sens; 
arrête, ou je vais mourir. 
Meurt-on de volupté, 
Nahandove, ô belle Nahandove?

Le plaisir passe comme un éclair. 
Ta douce haleine s'affaiblit, 
tes yeux humides se referment, 
ta tête se penche mollement, 
et tes transports s'éteignent dans la langueur. 
Jamais tu ne fus si belle,
Nahandove, ô belle Nahandove! [...]

Tu pars, et je vais languir dans les regrets et les désirs. 
Je languirai jusqu'au soir. 
Tu reviendras ce soir, 
Nahandove, ô belle Nahandove!_


----------



## schigolch

Victor Hugo's poem, _Oh!, quand je dors_, has been the inspiration behind several mélodies, maybe the best known among them is the piece written by Franz List.

But here we can listen to the effort by Eduard Lalo:






_Oh! quand je dors, viens auprès de ma couche, 
comme à Pétrarque apparaissait Laura,
Et qu'en passant ton haleine me touche... 
Soudain ma bouche
S'entrouvrira!

Sur mon front morne où peut-être s'achève
Un songe noir qui trop longtemps dura,
Que ton regard comme un astre se lève...
Soudain mon rêve
Rayonnera!

Puis sur ma lèvre où voltige une flamme,
Éclair d'amour que Dieu même épura,
Pose un baiser, et d'ange deviens femme...
Soudain mon âme
S'éveillera!_


----------



## GoneBaroque

It must be time for some more melodies by Faure. Here sung by Simon Keenlyside.


----------



## schigolch

A veteran of the New York City Opera, American singer Leon Lishner is singing here two mélodies: _L'heureux vagabond_, by Alfred Bruneau, and _Nicolette_, by Maurice Ravel:


----------



## schigolch

Erik Satie - _La diva de l'Empire_, with a presentation by Elly Ameling:






_Sous le grand chapeau Greenaway,
Mettant l'éclat d'un sourire,
D'un rire charmant et frais
De baby étonné qui soupire,
Little girl aux yeux veloutés,
C'est la Diva de l'Empire.
C'est la rein' dont s'éprennent
Les gentlemen
Et tous les dandys
De Piccadilly.

Dans un seul "yes" elle met tant de douceur
Que tous les snobs en gilet à coeur,
L'accueillant de hourras frénétiques,
Sur la scène lancent des gerbes de fleurs,
Sans remarquer le rire narquois
De son joli minois.

Elle danse presque automatiquement
Et soulève, oh très pudiquement,
Ses jolis dessous de fanfreluches,
De ses jambes montrant le frétillement.
C'est à la fois très très innocent
Et très très excitant._


----------



## GoneBaroque

schigolch said:


> A veteran of the New York City Opera, American singer Leon Lishner is singing here two mélodies: _L'heureux vagabond_, by Alfred Bruneau, and _Nicolette_, by Maurice Ravel:


Leon Lishner is a new name with an excellent voice and presentation. I particularly enjoyed the melodie by Bruneau but both were treats. We had a heavy snow storm over the weekend which took our power out for some 26 hours. There are still about 90,000 in the area whose power has not been restored. Thus I have not visited the Forum since Saturday morning so have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

Does any one else enjoy Rachel Yakar's French Melodies renditions? I find that some of them are exquisite!


----------



## schigolch

I like them too. I'm a little less sold in some operatic roles, like Mme. Lidoine.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

yes, agreed! her vocal temparament was not always completely suited to her operatic roles. The voice itself though, is a lovely instrument.


----------



## GoneBaroque

More Gabriel Fauré this time the four songs from Mirages, Opus 113, set to the poetry of Renée de Brimont. Corinne Orde who accompanies herself on the piano is also responsible for the visual realizations. A one woman show apparently

1. Cygne sur l'eau "Swan on the Water"






2. Reflets dans l'eau "Reflections in the Water"






3. Jardin nocturne "Nocturnal Garden"






4. Danseuse "Dancer"


----------



## schigolch

We can hear one of the first mélodies written by Ernest Chausson,_ Le colibri_, based on a poem by Leconte de Lisle, in the always impressive voice of Jessye Norman:






_Le vert colibri, le roi des collines,
Voyant la rosée et le soleil clair
Luire dans son nid tissé d'herbes fines,
Comme un frais rayon s'échappe dans l'air.

Il se hâte et vole aux sources voisines
Où les bambous font le bruit de la mer,
Où l'açoka rouge, aux odeurs divines,
S'ouvre et porte au coeur un humide éclair.

Vers la fleur dorée il descend, se pose,
Et boit tant d'amour dans la coupe rose,
Qu'il meurt, ne sachant s'il l'a pu tarir.

Sur ta lèvre pure, ô ma bien-aimée,
Telle aussi mon âme eût voulu mourir
Du premier baiser qui l'a parfumée !_


----------



## schigolch

_Madrigal_, (1872) is one of the first works of Vincent D'Indy, a song for voice and piano after Robert de Bonnières:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A great singer of French _melodies_ from before the war.


----------



## schigolch

_Camille_ is one of the best known films of George Cukor, with a very beautiful Greta Garbo in the role of Marguerite Gautier.

However, the first adaption to the talkies of Dumas's novel was the French movie _La Dame aux Camélias_, filmed in 1934 by Abel Gance and Fernand Rivers. The star was the actress Yvonne Printemps, that shared the screen with her paramour, Pierre Fresnay. Reynaldo Hahn was hired to write three songs for the soundtrack: "C'est à Paris!", "Au fil de l'eau" and "Mon rêve était d'avoir un amant". Hahn called the two first 'chanson', but he referred to the third as 'mélodie'.

Let's hear this piece, sung by Suzanne-Marie Bertin:


----------



## HumphreyAppleby

Amazing song, amazing singer.





_ L'herbe est molle au sommeil sous les frais peupliers,
Aux pentes des sources moussues,
Qui dans les prés en fleur germant par mille issues,
Se perdent sous les noirs halliers.

Repose, ô Phidylé! Midi sur les feuillages
Rayonne et t'invite au sommeil.
Par le trèfle et le thym, seules, en plein soleil,
Chantent les abeilles volages.

Un chaud parfum circule au détour des sentiers,
La rouge fleur des blés s'incline,
Et les oiseaux, rasant de l'aile la colline,
Cherchent l'ombre des églantiers.

Mais, quand l'Astre, incliné sur sa courbe éclatante,
Verra ses ardeurs s'apaiser,
Que ton plus beau sourire et ton meilleur baiser
Me récompensent de l'attente!_


----------



## QuietGuy

Faure: Apres Un Reve op 7 no1 (poem by Romain Bussine)
Debussy: Beau soir (poem by Paul Bourget)

are two of my favorites.


----------



## schigolch

_À Chloris_, this immortal mélodie... But no, this time is not the piece by Hahn, based on Théophile de Viau but another one, with music by Jacques Leguerney based on a 17th century poem by François de Maynard:

_Ne croyez pas, Chloris, que je me lasse_
_De voir durer l'excès de votre deuil :_
_Quelle Artémis1 a de si bonne grâce _
_Lavé de pleurs le marbre d'un cercueil ?_

_Que vos soupirs font d'aimables orages !_
_Je voudrais mal à la raison des Sages,_
_Si votre esprit en était consolé._

_Vos déplaisirs ont je ne sais quels charmes,_
_Par qui mon cœur se trouve ensorcelé,_
_Tant la douleur est belle dans vos larmes._


----------



## BaronScarpia

I love this one:


----------



## JCarmel

Georges Bizet
Cecilia Bartoli - "Adieux De l'Hotesse Arabe"


----------



## schigolch

"Le temps des lilas" is perhaps the most famous melody ever written by Ernest Chausson. It's based on a poem by Maurice Bouchor:

_Le temps des lilas et le temps des roses
ne reviendra plus à ce printemps-ci;
Le temps des lilas et le temps des roses
est passés, le temps des oeillets aussi.

Le vent a changé, les cieux sont moroses,
et nous n'irons plus courir, et cueillir
les lilas en fleur et les belles roses;
Le printemps est triste et ne peut fleurir.

Oh! joyeux et doux printemps de l'année,
qui vins, l'an passé, nous ensoleiller,
notre fleur d'amour est si bien fanée,
las! que ton baiser ne peut l'éveiller!

Et toi, que fais-tu? pas de fleurs écloses,
point de gai soleil ni d'ombrages frais;
Le temps des lilas et le temps des roses
avec notre amour est mort à jamais.

_Let's hear the French contralto Nathalie Stutzmann, accompanied by Inger Södergren at the piano:


----------



## schigolch

_*Catalogue de Fleurs*_ (1922)

Song Cycle for voice and chamber orchestra by Darius Milhaud (1892-1974), based on texts by Lucien Daudet. Irène Joachim sings:

1. La violette

La violette cyclope se force admirablement 
d'un beau rouge Solférino. 
Elle est très parfumée, 
hâtive et vigoureuse.

2. Le bégonia 

Bégonia Aurora, 
fleur très double; 
abricot mêlé de corail; 
coloris très joli, rare et curieux.

3. Les fritillaires 

Les fritillaires aiment les endroits 
exposés au soleil et à l'abri du vent 
et des gelées printanières. 
Pendant l'hiver on les couvre. 
On les appelle aussi Oeufs de Vanneau 
et Couronnes Impériales.

5. Les jacinthes 

Albertine blanc pur. 
Lapeyrouse mauve clair. 
Roi des Belges carmin pur, 
Roi des bleus, bleu foncé. 
Mademoiselle de Malakoff jaune 
vif à bouquet.

5. Les crocus

Les Crocus se forcent en potées 
ou dans des soucoupes, 
sur de la mousse humide. 
À la pleine terre, 
seuls ou mêlés 
à d'autres plantes printanières, 
ils font un très bel effet.

6. Le brachycome

Brachycome iberidifolia; étoile bleue. 
Nouveauté, plante naine charmante 
couverte de fleurs bleues, d'un bleu vif.

7. L'eremurus

Eremurus isabellinus, sa floraison est garantie. 
La hampe de cette magnifique espèce 
atteint parfois deux mètres; ses fleurs 
sont d'un beau coloris entre jaune et rose 
et d'une longue durée. 
Vous recevrez les prix par correspondance.


----------



## Marcel

Nice idea Schigolch! In this moment I have hear "A Chloris" Bertagnoli, Jaroussky, Spanos, Victoria de los Ángeles versions. Is very beatifull belleza!


----------



## Marcel

"Le temps des lilas". Also, I like a Sandrine Piau version.


----------



## schigolch

Poulenc's _Deux Poèmes de Louis Aragon_ was published in 1944, during the occupation of France by the German Army. The first of the two mélodies is "C". The title of the song, "C", is taken from the name of a commune in France called Les Ponts-de-Cé, near Angers.

Singing this mélodie we can listen to the Swiss tenor Hugues Cuénod:


----------



## AST

Charles Ives' _Elégie _is gorgeous (one of his four French songs)


----------



## Musicforawhile

QuietGuy said:


> Faure: Apres Un Reve op 7 no1 (poem by Romain Bussine)
> Debussy: Beau soir (poem by Paul Bourget)
> 
> are two of my favorites.


They are my favourites too


----------



## schigolch

Rachel Yakar singing Hahn's "7 Chansons grises", written in 1890:


----------



## schigolch

_La flûte de jade_, song cycle written in 1924 by Marguerite Canal:


----------



## Albert7

One of the best recordings of French song would be Susan Graham's La Belle Epoque which i need to download again from iTunes (lost the CD).

Here is a link to it: http://www.amazon.com/Susan-Graham-Belle-Epoque-Reynaldo/dp/B00000AG7M


----------



## Figleaf

schigolch said:


> I think it's high time we make a reference in the threat to some mélodie by Camille Saint-Saëns.
> 
> Let's take the song cycle _Mélodies Persanes_, from 1872, based on poems by Armand Renaud..
> 
> ... and also a couple of historical recordings, by the nice tenor Albert Vaguet. They are _Au Cimitiere_ and _Sabre en Main_, recorded in 1902, with exquisite sensitivy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Assis sur cette blanche tombe
> Ouvrons notre coeur!
> Du marbre, sous la nuit qui tombe,
> Le charme est vainqueur.
> 
> Au murmure de nos paroles,
> Le mort vibrera;
> Nous effeuillerons des corolles
> Sur son Sahara.
> 
> S'il eut, avant sa dernière heure,
> L'amour de quelqu'un,
> Il croira, du passé qu'il pleure,
> Sentir le parfum.
> 
> S'il vécut, sans avoir envie
> D'un coeur pour le sien,
> Il dira: J'ai perdu ma vie,
> N'ayant aimé rien.
> 
> Toi, tu feras sonner, ma belle,
> Tes ornements d'or,
> Pour que mon désir ouvre l'aile
> Quand l'oiseau s'endort.
> 
> Et sans nous tourmenter des choses
> Pour mourir après,
> Nous dirons: Aujourd'hui les roses,
> Demain les cyprès!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _J'ai mis à mon cheval sa bride
> Sa bride et sa selle d'or.
> Tous les deux, par le monde aride,
> Nous allons prendre l'essor.
> 
> J'ai le coeur froid, l'oeil sans vertige,
> Je n'aime et je ne crains rien.
> Au fourreau mon sabre s'afflige,
> Qu'il sorte et qu'il frappe bien!
> 
> Le turban autour de la tête,
> Sur mon dos le manteau blanc,
> Je veux m'en aller à la fête
> Où la mort danse en hurlant.
> 
> Où, la nuit, on brûle les villes
> Tandis que l'habitant dort.
> Où, pour les multitudes viles,
> On est grand quand on est fort.
> 
> Je veux qu'à mon nom les monarques
> Tiennent leur tête à deux mains,
> Que mon sabre enlève les marques
> Du joug au front des humains!
> 
> Je veux que l'essaim de mes tentes,
> De mes chevaux aux longs crins,
> Que mes bannières éclatantes,
> Mes piques, mes tambourins,
> 
> Soient sans nombre, comme la horde
> Des mouches quand il fait chaud,
> Qu'à mes pieds l'univers se torde,
> Comprenant le peu qu'il vaut!_


Thank you so much for uploading these videos. I'd heard Albert Vaguet before but never really listened to him, probably because it's hard for any singer to make an impression in some of the more familiar tenor arias I'd heard him sing, such as 'En fermant les yeux' from Manon. When I came across this old post of yours a few months ago, I knew right from the opening bars of 'Au cimitiere' that here was a remarkable artist- how had I managed to overlook him all these years? Such delicacy and feeling, and amazing fluidity in the oriental style ornamentation in 'Sabre en main'. These are recordings to treasure, and I wish I'd discovered them years ago. I'll never know how such a remarkable artist is so underrated today: there seems to be an irrational prejudice against French singers of that era who did not have international careers, along with a snobbish disregard among record collectors for artists whose records are copious and common in their original form. A prolific recording artist of the pre WW1 period couldn't possibly have been a singer of the top rank, right? Wrong!!

Vive le Vaguet! Vive le Schigolch! :tiphat:


----------



## Figleaf

Some more lovely songs by Massenet, sung by a couple of his close contemporaries. First up is the gorgeous voice of Jean Lassalle in à very moving account of 'Chant Provençal':

(avec simplicité)

Mireille ne sait pas encore
Le doux charme de sa beauté!
C'est une fleur qui vient d'éclore
Dans un sourire de l'été!

À qui ne connaît pas
Mireille, Dieu cache son plus cher trésor!
Sa grâce à nulle autre pareille
La pare mieux qu'un manteau d'or!

Mireille ne sait pas encore
Le doux charme de sa beauté!
C'est une fleur qui vient d'éclore
Dans un sourire de l'été!

Rien ne trouble le chaste rêve
De son coeur innocent et pur.
Elle rit au jour qui se lève,
Le jour lui sourit dans l'azur.

Mireille ne sait pas encore
Le doux charme de sa beauté!
C'est une fleur qui vient d'éclore
Dans un sourire d'eté!






Now, the song 'Marquise', which has maybe aged less well than the lovely 'Chant Provençal', but which is still interesting when it's sung by Victor Maurel. A lovely record in spite of the distractingly poor sound.






Vous en souvenez, Marquise? Marquise? Marquise?
Vous aviez une robe exquise
De blanc satin;
Et, l'archet mariant nos âmes, nos âmes, nos âmes.
La main dans la main, nous dansâmes
Jusqu'au matin.

Moi, j'en ai toujours gardé la mémoire;
A vos petits pieds des souliers de moire
D'un sillon de lys dessinaient vos pas;
Et vous, de danser ne vous lassant pas,
De ce menuet vous fûtes la gloire,
Immortel regret d'un passé lointain !...

Vous en souvenez, Marquise? Marquise? Marquise?
Vous portiez une robe exquise
De blanc satin.

Lorsque l'aube au ciel mit sa note rose,
L'approche du jour me rendit morose,
Et mon cœur, tout bas, se mit à trembler.
Des pleurs dans les yeux, n'osant vous parler,
A votre corset je mis une rose,
D'un timide amour aveu clandestin !...

Et l'archet mariant nos âmes, nos âmes, nos âmes,
La main dans la main, nous dansâmes
Jusqu'au matin?


----------



## schigolch

As an interesting counterpoint to the latest posts in the thread, let's hear again to Philippe Jaroussky singing mélodie, in this case "Violons dans le soir", written by Camille Saint-Saëns in 1907, based on a poem by Anna Elizabeth Mathieu, Comtesse de Noailles:


----------



## Phu Nguyen

French song "Elegie" by Jules Massenet. How I love French music in romantic and impressionist era!


----------



## schigolch

_Chanson perpétuelle_, is a mélodie by Ernest Chausson, written in 1898, and the last work completed by Chausson before his death. There are two versions, both for soprano but accompanied in one by orchestra, and in another by piano and string quartet.

We can listen this mélodie in the clear, beautiful, and very French, voice of Géori Boué:






_Bois frissonnants, ciel étoilé,_
_Mon bien-aimé s'en est allé,_
_Emportant mon cœur désolé!_

_Vents, que vos plaintives rumeurs,_
_Que vos chants, rossignols charmeurs,_
_Aillent lui dire que je meurs!_

_Le premier soir qu'il vint ici_
_Mon âme fut à sa merci._
_De fierté je n'eus plus souci._

_Mes regards étaient pleins d'aveux._
_Il me prit dans ses bras nerveux_
_Et me baisa près des cheveux._

_J'en eus un grand frémissement;_
_Et puis, je ne sais plus comment_
_Il est devenu mon amant._

_Et, bien qu'il me fût inconnu,_
_Je l'ai pressé sur mon sein nu_
_Quand dans ma chambre il est venu._

_Je lui disais: « Tu m'aimeras_
_Aussi longtemps que tu pourras! »_
_Je ne dormais bien qu'en ses bras._

_Mais lui, sentant son cœur éteint,_
_S'en est allé l'autre matin,_
_Sans moi, dans un pays lointain._

_Puisque je n'ai plus mon ami,_
_Je mourrai dans l'étang, parmi_
_Les fleurs, sous le flot endormi._

_Au bruit du feuillage et des eaux,_
_Je dirai ma peine aux oiseaux_
_Et j'écarterai les roseaux._

_11 Sur le bord arrêtée, au vent_
_Je dirai son nom, en rêvant_
_Que là je l'attendis souvent._

_Et comme en un linceul doré,_
_Dans mes cheveux défaits, au gré_
_Du [flot]1 je m'abandonnerai._

_Les bonheurs passés verseront_
_Leur douce lueur sur mon front;_
_Et les joncs verts m'enlaceront._

_Et mon sein croira, frémissant_
_Sous l'enlacement caressant,_
_Subir l'étreinte de l'absent._

_Que mon dernier souffle, emporté_
_Dans les parfums du vent d'été,_
_Soit un soupir de volupté!_

_Qu'il vole, papillon charmé_
_Par l'attrait des roses de mai,_
_Sur les lèvres du bien-aimé!_


----------



## starthrower

What recordings of Poulenc's Melodies do you Francophiles enjoy? I've been comparing the various performances on Hyperion, Atma, Naxos, Decca, and Signum. Strangely enough, I prefer some of the non-French vocalists on the Hyperion and Signum CDs.


----------



## Figleaf

starthrower said:


> What recordings of Poulenc's Melodies do you Francophiles enjoy? I've been comparing the various performances on Hyperion, Atma, Naxos, Decca, and Signum. Strangely enough, I prefer some of the non-French vocalists on the Hyperion and Signum CDs.


Non-French singers in Poulenc? 

This is the only set of (mostly) Poulenc melodies I have, featuring the composer himself accompanying his friend Pierre Bernac. I haven't listened to it regularly for years, but they are lovely expressive performances.


----------



## Figleaf

I think this song has been mentioned on the thread already, but not this singer. It's Gabriel Faure's lovely song 'Lydia', sung by the tenor Charles Rousseliere. His electrical recordings (as this one is) don't show such a beautiful voice as the earlier acoustic recordings, but this is such a lovely performance that I wanted to share it:


----------



## schigolch

_Le ciel est, par-dessus le toit,
Si bleu, si calme !
Un arbre, par-dessus le toit,
Berce sa palme.

La cloche, dans le ciel qu'on voit,
Doucement tinte.
Un oiseau sur l'arbre qu'on voit
Chante sa plainte.

Mon Dieu, mon Dieu, la vie est là
Simple et tranquille.
Cette paisible rumeur-là
Vient de la ville.

Qu'as-tu fait, ô toi que voilà
Pleurant sans cesse,
Dis, qu'as-tu fait, toi que voilà,
De ta jeunesse ?_

This poem by Paul Verlaine had been put to music by quite a few composers. In this same thread we have listened to mélodies by Delius and Fauré. Let's hear now one from Hahn, "D'une prison', and let's take also advantage of this to present the rendition of one legendary singer, the French contralto Jeanne Gerville-Réache, singing in 1911:






If someone would like to hear a modern version, let's listen to Susan Graham:


----------



## jvardon

Les Berceaux Op23.1 (Faure)
Si Mes Vers Avaient des Ailes (Hahn) 
Chanson Op57.1 (Faure)
D'une Prison (Hahn)
Au Bord De L'eau Op8.1 (Faure)


----------



## Couac Addict




----------



## schigolch

Herman Bemberg was born in Argentina, but he studied at Paris Conservatory, and he was a French composer at heart. _Chant hindou_ was probably his most popular song, and we can listen to this song in the renditions of Vanni-Marcoux and Ninon Vallin:


----------



## BermondseySE1

Il_Penseroso said:


> Debussy's Trois Ballades de François Villon, sung by Camille Maurane, 1954 :
> 
> I was hoping someone would pick these! I heard them at the first concert I ever went to with John Shirley-Quirk and Boulez with the BBCSO. Boulez conducted them quite a bit, usually with a woman (I have an old broadcast of him doing them with Jessye Norman), but I think they work best with a male voice. Peter Mattei sang them wonderfully in London about ten years ago with the LSO conducted by Michael Tilson Thomas (great Debussy conductor, why did he never do Pelleas - or did he...?).


----------



## Figleaf

BermondseySE1 said:


> Il_Penseroso said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debussy's Trois Ballades de François Villon, sung by Camille Maurane, 1954 :
> 
> I was hoping someone would pick these! I heard them at the first concert I ever went to with John Shirley-Quirk and Boulez with the BBCSO. Boulez conducted them quite a bit, usually with a woman (I have an old broadcast of him doing them with Jessye Norman), but I think they work best with a male voice. Peter Mattei sang them wonderfully in London about ten years ago with the LSO conducted by Michael Tilson Thomas (great Debussy conductor, why did he never do Pelleas - or did he...?).
> 
> 
> 
> I like Camille Maurane too, but it's definitely Pierre Bernac for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally I think _everything_ sounds better sung by a male voice, but I always giggle a bit when he sings 'femme je suis pauvre et ancienne.'
Click to expand...


----------



## BermondseySE1

Figleaf said:


> BermondseySE1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Camille Maurane too, but it's definitely Pierre Bernac for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally I think _everything_ sounds better sung by a male voice, but I always giggle a bit when he sings 'femme je suis pauvre et ancienne.'
> 
> 
> 
> The Bernac recording is wonderful! I see your point about the second song - but I think it's touching when it's sung by a man; after all it's a man writing on behalf of his (illiterate) mother. The real problem with giving the cycle to a woman is that they have to spend most of the time scraping about at the bottom of their voice. It was OK with Jessye Norman because she had an amazing range.
Click to expand...


----------



## almc

What a maginificent thread !

I adore crazy Cecilia in 'ouvre ton coeur''






the whole album is pure joy ...Chung plays like a torrent in the end of winter :


----------



## almc

One of the most exquisite pieces, that never fails in ascending me in hallucinatory spheres is :


----------



## Figleaf

Amour d'Automne by Cecile Chaminade, to words by Armand Silvestre, gorgeously sung by Jean Lassalle:






_L'âpre hiver a passé sur nous
Sans toucher à notre tendresse.
L'an nouveau vers Avril s'empresse
Et me retrouve à vos genoux.

Que votre beauté ne s'étonne
Si mes voeux sont restés constants,
Madame, voici le printemps,
Nous nous aimâmes en automne.

Les rosiers n'avaient plus de fleurs
Et les soirs hâtaient leur venue.
Les hirondelles sous la nue 
S'enfuyaient vers des cieux meilleurs.

Les vignerons fêtaient la tonne
Et nos coeurs étaient palpitants.
Madame, voici le printemps,
M'aimerez-vous comme en automne?

Sur les rosiers de neige las
Renaît la parure des roses.
Le glas joyeux des temps moroses
Sonne aux clochettes des lilas.

Au lieu d'un habit monotone
Le ciel en porte d'éclatants.
Madame, voici le printemps,
Aimons-nous donc plus qu'en automne._


----------



## schigolch

_Ludions_ is a small song cycle for voice and piano by Erik Satie, using five short poems by Léon-Paul Fargue. It was one of his last pieces, ompleted just two years before his death. In the premiere Satie himself accompanied the soprano Jane Bathori.


----------



## Sonata

So far my favorite French Melodies are Ravel's and Faure's later half. I have Duparc's collection wishlisted, but haven't pulled the trigger on it yet


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The best version I've ever heard of this gorgeous song by Henri Duparc.






Maggie Teyte, if you can't see the video preview.


----------



## schigolch

Let's hear to Philippe Jaroussky singing this haunting mélodie from André Caplet, "Viens! Une flûte invisible", written in 1900 and based on a poem by Victor Hugo:


----------



## SingingMoore

Someone should put up some Susan Graham as well! shes great


----------



## schigolch

_Harawi_ _(Chant d'amour et de mort)_ is a song cycle comprising 12 songs for soprano and piano, written by Olivier Messiaen in 1945.

The composer was using as inspiration a song genre from Latin America called "Yaraví", that often involves stories of lost, impossible or unrequited love, as well as Wagner's treatment of the legend of Tristan and Isolde.

Messian wrote his own texts, that are highly influenced by Surrealism and Symbolism.

This is a rendition by the soprano Rachel Yakar, and the pianist Yvonne Loriod, Messiaen's second wife:


----------



## schigolch

Based on a poem by Jean Moréas, "Une jeune fille parle", Pierre de Bréville wrote in 1911 this mélodie, that we can hear in the voice of Claire Croiza:


----------



## Bastian

I like many of the songs that have been discussed already. My offering comes from Michel Lambert (1610 - 1696), 'Vos mépris, chaque jour'. I have to say that René Jacobs' interpretation makes it sound even more special. I know some of you might disagree, but I have yet to encounter a version of Monteverdi's 'Duo seraphim' that could surpass his version (



).






Another short song cycle that I enjoy is George Enescu's '7 Chansons de Clément Marot', written in 1908. The poems are by Clément Marot (1496-1544), a French Renaissance poet. The version that I listen to most often is with Marie-Nicole Lemieux, but I couldn't find any links to it.


----------



## schigolch

Let's continue with more poems by Clément Marot, but in this case put in music by Jean Françaix in 1941: _L'adolescence clémentine_, dedicated by the composer to Pierre Bernac and Francis Poulenc:


----------



## schigolch

Let's hear again one of the staples of this thread, the countertenor Philippe Jaroussky, singing "Mignonne", a beautiful mélodie written by Cécile Chaminade in 1914, based on a poem by Pierre de Ronsard:


----------



## schigolch

Though born and raised in Paris, Pauline Viardot came from a Spanish musical family (his father was the great singer Manuel García, and her elder sister, the famous María Malibrán). She was fond of her family's ties to Spain, and she wrote, among other things, this piece about "Madrid", based on a text by Alfred de Musset:


----------



## schigolch

Among the French composer from early 20th century, Albert Roussel was never the most popular guy in town. He wrote some beautiful mélodies, though. In 1908 he published "Deux poèmes chinois", based on texts by P. H. Roché. Let's hear the second one, _Amoureux séparés_:


----------



## schigolch

_Venise_ is a mélodie written by Gounod during his stay of four years in Italy. Based in a poem by Alfred de Musset, the composer tried to capture the atmosphere of the old Venice, contrasting with the situation of the city in the 19th century. Let's hear this mélodie in the voice of Régine Crespin:


----------



## Figleaf

schigolch said:


> _Venise_ is a mélodie written by Gounod during his stay of four years in Italy. Based in a poem by Alfred de Musset, the composer tried to capture the atmosphere of the old Venice, contrasting with the situation of the city in the 19th century. Let's hear this mélodie in the voice of Régine Crespin:


Is something up with the sound on that video- slowed down a huge amount, with a foggy, echoey acoustic? If it sounds fine to everyone else, something must be up with my tablet or its settings.  

I love this song- it must have been one of the first melodie recordings I heard, as sung by Camille Maurane on the LP set Record of Singing, volume 4.


----------



## schigolch

Ms. Crespin was recorded during a concert at Hunter College, in New York, and the sound is rather bad, but it was released nonetheless, as there were art songs sang in that concert, that she never recorded otherwise.

I think you can also listen to Mr. Maurane singing "Venise" on youtube:


----------



## schigolch

We haven't mentioned yet in this thread the works of Albert Cahen d'Anvers. Let's hear some of his mélodies in this youtube:


----------



## Bayreuth

I think it hasn't been mentioned... I enjoy Berlioz' "La Captive" very much


----------



## schigolch




----------



## schigolch

A setting of Apollinaire's _Calligrammes_, by Francis Poulenc. These poems were in the mind of Poulenc for thirty years (he read them as a young man, back in 1918, when they were published, with the surtitle of "Poems of War and Peace"), until he finally delivered these beautiful mélodies, after another round of terrible war in Europe:


----------



## Figleaf

A whole album of melodies sung by Gerard Souzay has been uploaded to Youtube. It starts with Hahn's 'L'heure exquise'.


----------



## schigolch

A contemporary mélodie, "Je t'aime" by Isabelle Aboulker, sung by Patricia Petibon:


----------



## starthrower

Marc-Andre Dalbavie born 1961 Wow! This is so good!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

None of those are working on this site of the world.


----------



## starthrower

Too bad! Amazing music for countertenor voice.


----------



## Marinera

These are too good to leave them just like that to the mercy of some invalid playback. 




Marc-Andre Dalbavie Sonnets part 1




Just checking if the link works

Works, I think.


----------



## Pugg

Marinera said:


> These are too good to leave them just like that to the mercy of some invalid playback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc-Andre Dalbavie Sonnets part 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just checking if the link works
> 
> Seems to work, or just lucky me, don't know.


This links works unlike starthowers


----------



## Judith

Got a beautiful album performed by Joshua Bell and Jeremy Denk called French Impressions. 

Saint-Saens Sonata no 1 for violin & piano in D Minor op 75

Franck Sonata for violin & piano in A Major

Ravel Sonata for violin & piano


----------



## Marinera

Pugg said:


> This links works unlike starthowers


Good, thanks Pugg :tiphat:

Alright, now that I'm completely sure here are the rest of Dalbavie's sonets













Unfortunatelly there's no cd with this performance. However there is one recording of these sonnets with countertenor Yuriy Mynenko. And it was his first recording, he was student or had just finished his studies. He sings Bach in this video, couldn't find him singing anything French, but I wanted too check the voice, because the recording with Dalbavies sonnets is not on spotify either, and man, but do I feel like in the olden days when you look at the cover of the album and will it to play in your mind.





Here at least he sounds good.








The only available to purchase disc I found.

Correction. My mistake Ukrainian countertenor sings Debussy in album, but *celebrated French countertenor Jean-Paul Fouchécourt interprets Sextine-Cyclus*





Vos mépris, chaque jour" by Michel Lambert

And I am even lucky to find him singing in French. 
Ok we've got here a humongous post, really hard to miss.


----------



## schigolch

As we have discussed in previous posts, not all French mélodies, are written by French composers.

Let's hear these "Trois poésies", composed by the Dutch Samuel de Lange, based on poems by Paul Bourget:


----------



## schigolch

The "habanera" (or "havanaise", in French) is a style developed in Cuba, during the 19th century, that was very popular all over the world thanks mainly to Iradier's _La Paloma_, and of course the famous 'Habanera' from Bizet's _Carmen_.

Let's listen to this 'Havanaise' by Pauline Viardot, that was French and also Spanish. We can hear words in the two languages, in the voice of an Italian, Cecilia Bartoli:


----------

